# News of Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan)



## I-LEK

*News of Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan)*

*!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*

*Armenia, Colchis, Iberia, Albania*






*Caucasian Albania (ancient Greek. &#7944;&#955;&#946;&#945;&#957;&#943;&#945;, etc.-arm. &#1329;&#1388;&#1400;&#1410;&#1377;&#1398;&#1412; [Aluank] novoarm. &#1329;&#1394;&#1406;&#1377;&#1398;&#1412; [Agvank], Wed-pers. Arran, the self is not known) - an ancient state that emerged at the end of II - mid-I centuries BC. e. in the eastern Caucasus, which occupied part of the territory of modern Azerbaijan, Georgia and Dagestan.

In 387 the division of Armenia between Sasanid Iran and the Roman Empire, the territory of the Albanian Kingdom was increased by the transfer of the two Armenian regions of Artsakh and Utik. In the year 461 the independence of the Albanian Kingdom was abolished and Albania became a province in the north - a province (military and administrative district) in the Sassanid state (before the VIII century).
Capital of the Caucasian Albania at various times of Kabbalah (to VI century) and Partav.
At least until the XIII century, the territory, which before in Caucasian Albania, was known by the Persian name - Arran. *

*Free Caucasian Albania- Lekia & Udi*





*Lezgistan*





*Lezgistan (Lekiya, Lekzistan, Lakzistan Lezginstan) - Persian form of the name of a medieval Lezgin public education VI-XIII centuries - Lakzi Kingdom - Province of Caucasian Albania, and then a separate kingdom. as well as ethno-geographical area, which was located on the eastern Caucasus. The same name was called at the eastern Dagestan authors.*

The population of Caucasian Albania - Albanians (no relation to the Balkan Albanians and representatives of the Kazakh kind Albans) - originally an alliance of 26 tribes who spoke different languages &#8203;&#8203;Lezghin Nakh-Dagestan branch of the family. Among them were Albanians, Gargar (Rutuls) , utii (Udine), Gela (Aguls) chilbi, doping (Lezgins), Silva, lpiny. Numerous tribes Albanian tribal alliance populated area between Iberian and the Caspian Sea, from the Caucasus to the river Kura, although territory of residence and Albanian-language tribes spread south, to the Araks. Albanian-language tribes - Gargar Gela, Leahy, chilbi, Silva, lpiny, data centers - lived in the foothills of the Greater Caucasus and the south of modern Dagestan. Utii lived on the coast of the Caspian Sea and in the province of Utica. Among all nations the most significant (largest) were Gargar, as indicated by many researchers . About Gargar and Amazon wrote extensively Greek geographer Strabo. Researchers claim that the Albanian alphabet was created on the basis of language Gargarian

Free LEZGISTAN (Caucasian Albania/Lekia/Shirvan!)





Originally, at least some of the Caucasian Albanians probably spoke Lezgic languages close to those found in modern Daghestan; overall, though, as many as 26 different languages may have been spoken in Caucasian Albania. After the Caucasian Albanians were Christianized in the 4th century, the western parts of the population were gradually assimilated by the Armenians, and the eastern parts of Caucasian Albania were Islamized and absorbed by Iranian and subsequently Turkic peoples (modern Azerbaijanis). Small remnants of this group continue to exist independently, and are known as the Udi people.

Lezgin language - the language group of the Nakh-Dagestani family includes nine languages. The number of language speakers of about 1,200,000 - 2,200,000 thousand. (score, 2011). Traditional territories of distribution covers the southern Dagestan and northern Azerbaijan.
From the point of view of sociolinguistics Lezgin languages &#8203;&#8203;have very different status: in fact Lezgin says more 1.2-2.2 million people, and there is an extensive literature!

*In Lezghian group includes the following languages:

Agul,
Archi,
Budukh language
Kryz language
Lezgin language
Rutulsky language
Tabasaran language
Udi language,
Tsakhur.
+*
The vast majority of languages &#8203;&#8203;have Lezgin dialects, which sometimes differ very much (until the lack vzaimoponyatnosti), cf. northern and southern dialects Tabasaran actually Agul and koshanskie Aghul dialects, and muhadsky borchinsko-hnovsky Rutul dialects.

By Lezghin group includes Agvan (Caucasian-Albanian) language, can now be considered proven that it is a condition of the ancient Udi language.

*religion Muslims, are Sunni Shafi'i madhhab ,Sufi.*
racial type
The Aryan race
White race - Caucasians
The Caucasoid race (kavkasionsky subtype (main) and some with a touch of Balkan-Caucasus and Caspian subtype)

During the Caucasian War called "Lezgistan" already firmly established the Southern Dagestan
In recent years, the project raised a separate republic in southern Dagestan

*Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan)*





*Imam Shamil *





*Imam Shamil * Sheikh, Sunni, Sufi, leader of the Caucasian mountaineers, in 1834 recognized the Imam of a theocratic state - North Caucasian Imamate, which combines Western mountaineers of Daghestan and Chechnya, and then Cherkessia.
&#1093;.&#1092;. "&#1064;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;. &#1056;&#1072;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076; &#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1102; &#1089;&#1072;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;."
!!!= paradise in the shadow of swords =!!!




watch this heartbreaking film!
this film is about the suffering and wars, genocide and occupation, war and jihad!
no one helped us! Umma did not help us! where you, the Ummah!
.. cursed and forgotten .. destroying the enemy, the land and the people captured ..
Subhan Allah Subhan Allah Subhan Allah
tears tears tears

*Haji Dawood Myushkyursky-Lezghians*





*Haji Dawood Myushkyursky* - Shirvan ruler, Sheikh, Sunni, Sufi, Lezgin major historical and statesman in the history of the South Caucasus, the organizer and leader of anti-Iranian and anti-Turkic uprising.
cleared their land from invaders!
He had a small army of Valiance dzhigits Mujahideen - which crushes the huge armada of Turks, Iranians, and Russia.






No matter how many are in the Shah ordered Shamakhi, Ganja and the Persian army against them (Lezgins), however, were in the cities khans, try as he might, could not resist them, and themselves suffered defeats.
Lezgins won!

No matter how many are in the Shah ordered Shamakhi, Ganja and the Persian army against them (Lezgins), however, were in the cities khans, try as he might, could not resist them, and themselves suffered defeats.
Lezgins won again!

but today our reality is abysmal. We kill and assimilate (kachevniki Azeri-Turks), they live in our land! on earth Lezghians!
"Azerbaijan Republic" - a fake state!
Built on blood it Lezghins, Talysh, Avars, Tats, Armenians, Kurds and many other peoples!

*Historical facts Armenia ,Iran, azerbaijan ,Albania!*





*LEZGISTAN and HAYASTAN*





*Free Caucasian Albania - LEZGISTAN*





*Udi WEDDING - (Caucasian Albanians) Krasnodar - mashaAllah dance -Lezginka-*





*Talyshstan, Lezgistan, Hayastan*





*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*






lezgistan.tv flnka.ru antituran.com tarnama.org xocali.net tolishpress.org facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 facebook.com/Lezgistan Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645

*support me and my people! I ask!
help is easy - to disseminate information about our people and its problems today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I-LEK

support me and my people! I ask!
help is easy - to disseminate information about our people and its problems today.
I will spread news and Events in this topic
they relate to Russia, Dagestan-Lezgistan-Azerbaijan-Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I think you wont find any help anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> I think you wont find any help anywhere in the world.



Allah help us and kind people

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> Allah help us and kind people



Subjective statement. No Real value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Is legzistan a federal subject of Russia ??


----------



## A.Rafay

Dagestan is a republic, is lezgistan it's neighbour country??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A.Rafay said:


> Dagestan is a republic, is lezgistan it's neighbour country??



There is No such Lezgistan. According to this guy, half of Lezgis were occupied by Russia, other half was occupied by Azerbaijan. Just a separatist or disguising himself as separatist.

If one day, each race in Caucasia declares independence, there will be much bloodshed. This guy needs a brain check, he asks his own death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

All countries should be free from Russia including Chechnya and Dagestan and lezgistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A.Rafay said:


> All countries should be free from Russia including Chechnya and Dagestan and lezgistan.



Kumyks, Nogais, Balkars, Karachays, Azerbaijani Turks living in Caucasia should stay away from these fights. These people seek for an ethnic homeland. Not Turkic issue. Good luck to them in their war against Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

What the hell is this?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ASQ-1918 said:


> What the hell is this?



He wants Azerbaijan and supports Armenia. Isnt it clear?


----------



## I-LEK

A.Rafay said:


> Dagestan is a republic, is lezgistan it's neighbour country??



Lezgistan was torn apart between Dagestan and Azerbaijan.
this is our land and we want justice. We want freedom!



Alienoz_TR said:


> There is No such Lezgistan. According to this guy, half of Lezgis were occupied by Russia, other half was occupied by Azerbaijan. Just a separatist or disguising himself as separatist.
> 
> If one day, each race in Caucasia declares independence, there will be much bloodshed. This guy needs a brain check, he asks his own death.



Astagfirullah snapper. You call to chauvinism and Assab. Astagfirullah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> Lezgistan was torn apart between Dagestan and Azerbaijan.
> this is our land and we want justice. We want freedom!
> 
> Astagfirullah snapper. You call to chauvinism and Assab. Astagfirullah



Azerbaijan is Turk. Never forget it. Your Muslim role playing doesnt Convince me that you are Pro Muslim. You sound like a Pro-Russian Dagestani separatist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XTREME

smelling Nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Azerbaijan is Turk. Never forget it. Your Muslim role playing doesnt Convince me that you are Pro Muslim. You sound like a Pro-Russian Dagestani separatist.



your colleagues took our land. and you want that we were obedient slaves? Allah will grant us victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> your colleagues took our land. and you want that we were obedient slaves? Allah will grant us victory.



Without Turkish support, Caucasians cannot achieve anything. Dont count on support of Russians and Armenians too much.


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Without Turkish support, Caucasians cannot achieve anything. Dont count on support of Russians and Armenians too much.



if you are a (merciful), why turn a blind eye to our problems?
My people do not appreciate. oppress us. it's a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> if you are a (merciful), why turn a blind eye to our problems?
> My people do not appreciate. oppress us. it's a shame.



I have No sympathy towards the ones who cooperate with Armenians against Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

The Caucuses is one of the most confusing region on the planet. New nations seem to emerge out of it all the time. Had no idea about the Lezig people. What relationship do they have with the Chechens I-Lek? Also could you explain the name "Albania" please. Do the Lezig people have links with the Albanian people of the Balkans?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> I have No sympathy towards the ones who cooperate with Armenians against Turks.



I have no sympathy for those who are pushing Muslim-Kurds and Lezgins-Muslims. Subhan Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Bamxa said:


> The Caucuses is one of the most confusing region on the planet. New nations seem to emerge out of it all the time. Had no idea about the Lezig people. What relationship do they have with the Chechens I-Lek? Also could you explain the name "Albania" please. Do the Lezig people have links with the Albanian people of the Balkans?



Lezgins live in the eastern Caucasus. exterminated and assimilated. = (
we have the same blood with the Chechens. We are brothers. we are neighbors. we are one autochthonous indigenous people of the Caucasus.
Caucasian Albania was the first of our state. very old. I lay out in our brief summary. I'll write another one.
yes have! some broken links there. Balkan Albanians but (because of the Greeks, Serbs and other people) are afraid to admit the truth, otherwise you will pritenziyami on their land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> Lezgins live in the eastern Caucasus. exterminated and assimilated. = (
> we have the same blood with the Chechens. We are brothers. we are neighbors. we are one autochthonous indigenous people of the Caucasus.
> Caucasian Albania was the first of our state. very old. I lay out in our brief summary. I'll write another one.
> yes have! some broken links there. Balkan Albanians but (because of the Greeks, Serbs and other people) are afraid to admit the truth, otherwise you will pritenziyami on their land.



Turks are also indigenous people in Caucasia. You never had a State, but Huns did, Khazars did, Cumans did, Pechenegs did have States throughout the history. 

You falsify the history, and bring fitne among the Muslims. One more thing what you declare is not jihad or ghaza. Forget using Muslim terminology when waging war against Azerbaijan, You Russian agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turks are also indigenous people in Caucasia. You never had a State, but Huns did, Khazars did, Cumans did, Pechenegs did have States throughout the history.
> 
> You falsify the history, and bring fitne among the Muslims. One more thing what you declare is not jihad or ghaza. Forget using Muslim terminology when waging war against Azerbaijan, You Russian agent.



you are lying. and slander coming from you. you have a pan-Turkic views Auzubillyahi! it is haraam.
under Muslim terminology hide you - pantyurki and sow destruction and fitna. you want all the people to win (like the Kurds), and assimilate them. Your astute politics knows that.

"Azerbaijan" false state =)
and it is not a Muslim state - but you supported him = haram.
a Muslim country where Talyshstan, Lezgistan, Avaristan?
captured into slavery. you do not have the heart of Islam. language only. You xenophobia and chauvinism and Assab Auzubillyahi.
for you to gain and seizures (Huns and Khazars-Yahud) is "happiness" Auzubillyahi! Why are you hiding that poraboschalya Muslims of the Caucasus? Why are you hiding? -you is not profitable. You sly politician.
when some Muslims (as in Yemen, in Syria) released from Ankara deceitful politicians (you servants of the State Department NATO))) you haram.
you work against the Muslims. Auzibullyahi.
It is true we have Allah and Allah will give us victory, Insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

You are funny, George. Say every Arabic word to prove your Muslimhood. 

&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> You are funny, George. Say every Arabic word to prove your Muslimhood.
> 
> &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1603;&#1575;&#1584;&#1576;



says liar and hypocrite Aouzou Billyahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

Utter nonsense...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

If the people of every country wanted to split itself up over racial, religional (not a word, I know) or regional nuances, bloodshed is inevitable. Actually the heck am I saying, separatist movements are a sure fire effective way of population control. Carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ir.Tab.

I-LEK said:


> *Historical facts* Armenia , Iran, azerbaijan, Albania!




The *live facts* say us other things. 

according to CIA fact books the total population of Azerbaijan is 9,493,600; Azeri 90.6%, Dagestani 2.2%, Russian 1.8%, Armenian 1.5%, other 3.9%

There is no incident in the history that the Turks of Azerbaijan commit a genocide. So please provide information about exactly when in history that happens and forget those *Propaganda type* posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I-LEK

Bill_Maher said:


> If the people of every country wanted to split itself up over racial, religional (not a word, I know) or regional nuances, bloodshed is inevitable. Actually the heck am I saying, separatist movements are a sure fire effective way of population control. Carry on.



"continue" =))
if you capture (example) China or America or Russia and yet someone, do not defend yourself, and do not defend their rights. "be" their slaves (?) is your logic? Nightmare? you are willing to surrender and slavery? and to live in his "Indian" colonies (England and China and others) as immigrants or gastorbayter? is not it possible you do not have the honor and dignity? you do not confuse: invaders - with - indigenous people are the boss! are two different things!
when you invade "China and America" - to persuade his friends to surrender.
I am struck by this betrayal.
world peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Ir.Tab. said:


> The *live facts* say us other things.
> 
> according to CIA fact books the total population of Azerbaijan is 9,493,600; Azeri 90.6%, Dagestani 2.2%, Russian 1.8%, Armenian 1.5%, other 3.9%
> 
> There is no incident in the history that the Turks of Azerbaijan commit a genocide. So please provide information about exactly when in history that happens and forget those *Propaganda type* posts.



(According to "official" statistics Lezgins are 2% of the population of Azerbaijan) - LoL "statistics" from pantyurki Azeri-Yahud

_"1989 1999 2009"
"171 395 178 000 180 300"_
*the number does not increase!)) we "die" of hunger or the plague?)) is not! or a woman, "do not give birth?" no! give birth! and where population growth!*
and it's all your assimilation and lies of Satan!
if you would be our "brothers" you would not do this to us would do! You hypocrisy!
and the destruction of our people - the Turkic nomads?
a genocide of our people? it is recognized?
and repression and murder? who does? it's you!

*Alternative views on the number of Lezgins in Azerbaijan*
According to a study in the years 1994-1998 the number of Lezgins in north-eastern regions of Azerbaijan, according to well-known Azerbaijani political scientist Arif Yunusov number Lezgins in the north-eastern regions of Azerbaijan was in the *range 250-260 thousand people*, while the *leaders* of the movements *Lezgin "Sadval "*(Russia) and *" Samur "(in Azerbaijan)* gives a figure *of 600-800 thousand people.* *Dagestani* experts whose assessments are published in regional media, determined the total number of Lezgins in Azerbaijan about *450 thousand people.* According to the experts of the *Institute of Ethnology and Anthropology* of the Russian Academy of Sciences and the Institute of History, Archaeology and Anthropology of the Dagestan Scientific Center, Russian Academy of Sciences "in Azerbaijan Lezgins number is much higher *(about 350 thousand)*. This discrepancy is explained by the fact that many Lezgins living in Azerbaijan, are fixed as Azeris (often forced). " According to Ethnologue encyclopedic reference number of carriers *Lezgin language in Azerbaijan amounted to 364,000 in 2007*

*you are trying to assimilate us!* you are trying to assimilate Talishians! you are trying to assimilate Lezghians! you are trying to assimilate the Avars! you are trying to assimilate the other indigenous peoples! You immigrants have taken power in our land! *Subhan Allah!*
Dissent and kill! and thrown in jail! this is "your Islam"? it is "your democracy"? this is "your rights"? in "Azerbaijan" demolished MOSQUE! Sunni mosques demolished and Lezgins! Demolished ancient mosque! in "Azerbaijan" are synagogue dozens and dozens! to whom? Subhan Allah! and where the mosque? in Hijab is forbidden! this state liars, hypocrisy, and non-Muslims! this Islamophobic state! *Subhan Allah!*
Freedom of the Muslim Talyshistanu, Lezgistanu, Avaristanu and others! this is our land! Alhamdullilahi we return it! *Insha Allah we will gain freedom!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1) No link attached. Baseless claims.

2) Cultural relationship between Turkic people is a peaceful right. Anybody who is against cultural union of Turks, has grudge against Turks.

3) your mouth is filled with dirt. Posing as Muslim and Talking Inshallah, Maashallah, doesnt clean your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) No link attached. Baseless claims.
> 
> 2) Cultural relationship between Turkic people is a peaceful right. Anybody who is against cultural union of Turks, has grudge against Turks.
> 
> 3) your mouth is filled with dirt. Posing as Muslim and Talking Inshallah, Maashallah, doesnt clean your mouth.



1. Source Wikipedia (and other sources)
2. we will not be offended! but you insult us! you see the difference?)
3. you first discard of the nafs. Your idea of &#8203;&#8203;"Ataturk" pan-Turkism, and you hide behind Islam! Auzubillyahi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> 3. you first discard of the nafs. Your idea of &#8203;&#8203;"Ataturk" pan-Turkism, and you hide behind Islam! Auzubillyahi!



Ataturk was anything but Pan Turkist.


----------



## I-LEK

*Defunct books in Azerbaijan*

National minorities have still not seen the promised textbooks.







In late August, the Azerbaijani news agency ann.az published announcement, which touched upon the publication of textbooks for the native language of national minorities in the Republic of Azerbaijan. Despite the denial of the problems in this area, Azerbaijani officials without knowing drew them again.

From the words of head of department of the Ministry of Education of Azerbaijan textbooks F. Shahbazova started publishing textbooks for living in Azerbaijan Udin, designed for students of the third class. And on this issue of the educational process required textbooks for the study of the native language *(Talysh, Lezgin, Avar, Tsakhur and Udi)*, according to him, exhausted as they are printed. Surprisingly, this list was the Udi language, not available at that time tutorial for the third class, which only began to publish at the time.

However, the list of languages &#8203;&#8203;of ethnic minorities are absent not only *Rutulsky, Budukh,* but the languages &#8203;&#8203;of the peoples that have been noted in the census of 2009: *Khinalug and Kryz.*

From the context of news comes out that the Ministry of Education of Azerbaijan Republic has managed to start the school year to update the educational literature for schools, which educate children of ethnic minorities. But how could we find out, no new textbook in the native language for minorities has not yet entered the school. The only reasonable conclusion - they really were not printed.

None of the people still do not have a complete set of textbooks in the native language for all grades of education. In Azerbaijan was published only a few books. One of the latter is released in 2007 in Baku "accident matsI" *("Avar language")* for the 2nd class.

Those books that are available in the schools of Azerbaijan, almost everything - *from Dagestan.* They starved and can not be forwarded to Azerbaijan, as there a ban on the use of Russian textbooks in the classroom.

But the problem with textbooks is not exhausted, and only shows the tip of the iceberg, most of which is immersed in a dark and cold waters of bigotry Azerbaijani authorities.

In order to address this issue seriously we must first prepare the teachers of the native language. And this requires the relevant universities and specialized colleges, we need research institutions, such as Dagestan Institute of Pedagogy them. AA Tahoe-Priest. Need conferences and round tables, where the Methodists and the teacher will discuss the problems of teaching of native languages &#8203;&#8203;in school. *But none of that in Azerbaijan there is and it is not expected.*

Destroyed vital scientific and educational and pedagogical communication with Dagestan, that could support at some level teaching of the mother tongue "*ethnic Dagestani*" in Azerbaijan and help further develop its own scientific and methodological basis. *But ceased to function subsidiary DGS, training teachers Lezgin and Avar for the needs of Azerbaijan. Everything is getting worse...*

*And we continue to see blatant hypocrisy on the part of the Azerbaijani officials who deliberately mislead the public in Azerbaijan and abroad.* This also applies to F. Shahbazova and many other functionaries. Again and again we hear their empty declaration.

*But behind the facade of a complete void of beautiful words and the growing anger of people who are well aware that how they cheated before, and continue to deceive now.*

Amil Sarkar.
*Information-Analytical Center FLNKA*

More news on the topic:

The Council of Europe will test the Azerbaijani language in textbooks fascism and idiocy
Azerbaijan today, from inequality to chauvinism
Ossetian language in the struggle for survival
In Suleiman Stalsky district will save native language

lezgistan.tv/novosti/nesushhestvuyushhie-uchebniki/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Lezgin cultural society in Estonia





In Estonia live natives *of southern Dagestan and northern Azerbaijan.* They all came in the last fifty years, and work in different areas of the Estonian economy. During this time, a new generation has grown Dagestanis Estonia considers its homeland. It is to ensure that children do not forget customs ancestors knew and loved its historical roots, its history, language and cultural society is founded.

Successfully engaged in business, the head of the society: Oktay Dostiev.On not only successful in the sport, but also takes an active part of public life Lezghin diaspora. Generally Lezgins, very friendly with each other, try to work together to celebrate the national and state holidays, always come to the aid of each other in difficult times. No wonder they say: Brother Brother is strong. *The descendants of the brave warriors do not forget the wise teachings of their ancestors.*

Welcoming the entry of young Lezgi cultural society to the family of the Caucasian peoples of Estonia, we wish her and far from the country to successfully develop their culture and to be worthy of the great representatives of the people-*Lezgi Haji Dawood Myushkyurinskogo, Etim Emin, Rasul Gamzatov Imam Shamil and many others.*

ÐÐµÐ·Ð³Ð¸Ð½ÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÐºÑÐ»ÑÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð² Ð*ÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ | ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐÐµÐ·Ð³Ð¸ÑÑÐ°Ð½

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Alienoz_TR said:


> I have No sympathy towards the ones who cooperate with Armenians against Turks.



Than the Turks are oppressors.

If the Lezgin people feel oppress and subjugated the Turks should listen to their complains, and if the Azeris refuse to do so the Turks of Anatolia should make sure they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Three variants of the collapse of Azerbaijan






In the case of a probable revolution in Azerbaijan there may be different scenarios, until the collapse of the "artificially formed country." This was announced on March 16 in Yerevan, at a meeting with journalists political analyst Sergei Shakaryants.






Among the possible scenarios of the revolution in Azerbaijan, the expert pointed out three. "First, it is possible that to quench the revolutionary mood there will be organized a coup, which resulted in the change of the Aliyev clan relatives come wife Ilham Aliyev - Pashayevs clan, and they are known to the Jews by birth" - said Shakaryants. The consequence of such a scenario, in his opinion, could be a war against Iran, which the West along with Israel support Azerbaijan.






Another likely consequence of the revolution, according to Shakaryants may be coming to power in Baku Islamists, "especially since the neighboring country can be heard louder calls for a" revolution of the hijab. " "In that case, the present territory of Azerbaijan will increase dramatically influence of Iran, which considers itself the right to take control of the situation in the country with a majority Shiite population, in order to avoid unpredictable developments in the region" - said the expert, stressing that such a scenario can take place only with the consent of Moscow.

Political scientist does not rule out that "Azerbaijan may, in the absence of centralized totalitarian power simply fall apart." Then, in the sight of the Armenian expert, Azerbaijan minorities - Talysh, Avars, Lezgins, Kurds, etc., may declare its independence or wish to join the neighboring countries - Russia (Dagestan) and Iran. "Then Turkey came in defense of Azerbaijani Turks, creating a new geopolitical situation around Armenia.






Recall that the police in Baku dispersed unauthorized protest youth and the opposition party "Musavat", holding a total of over 100 people. In some areas, have limited access to the Internet. Several human rights organizations, including Freedom Hause, Norwegian Helsinki committee and "Reporters without Borders", condemned the actions of the authorities, describing them as "repression contributes to the escalation of the conflict."

IA REGNUM

More news on the topic:

Iran could attack from Azerbaijan
Azerbaijani authorities to organize secret "punitive Division"
Larisa Alaverdyan: Chance of war - real

http://lezgistan.tv/novosti/tri-varianta-raspada-azerbajdzhana/


----------



## I-LEK

KingMamba93 said:


> Than the Turks are oppressors.
> 
> If the Lezgin people feel oppress and subjugated the Turks should listen to their complains, and if the Azeris refuse to do so the Turks of Anatolia should make sure they do.



mashaAllah brother for sincerity and truth.
it's really hard.
we are on their land as in "Gaza" Lezgistan Subhan Allah.
1. we want the rights and autonomy.
if we are not given the rights and autonomy. we will become number 2. "Kurds / Palestinians."
2. without freedom, the people will decide in sharp ..
either 1 or 2 choices for all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

I-LEK said:


> "continue" =))
> if you capture (example) China or America or Russia and yet someone, do not defend yourself, and do not defend their rights. "be" their slaves (?) is your logic? Nightmare? you are willing to surrender and slavery? and to live in his "Indian" colonies (England and China and others) as immigrants or gastorbayter? is not it possible you do not have the honor and dignity? you do not confuse: invaders - with - indigenous people are the boss! are two different things!
> when you invade "China and America" - to persuade his friends to surrender.
> I am struck by this betrayal.
> world peace



Incorrect, I pray that someday the word 'nation' becomes irrelevant, and that we all govern ourselves under one system of laws, one currency, one people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ir.Tab.

I-LEK said:


>



I am sorry for a man who, in his dream, a destroyed Iran is one stage to reach his separatist aims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Bill_Maher said:


> Incorrect, I pray that someday the word 'nation' becomes irrelevant, and that we all govern ourselves under one system of laws, one currency, one people.



globalization is evil. multi-culture is globalization. Assimilation is globalization. globalization is the Masons. Globalization is slavery! I am not a slave! I am for freedom.



Ir.Tab. said:


> I am sorry for a man who, in his dream, a destroyed Iran is one stage to reach his separatist aims.



We have no relationship with Iran. We are neutral.
conflict between the United States, Israel, Iran, Azerbaijan, and others.
- I just added the news.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

KingMamba93 said:


> Than the Turks are oppressors.
> 
> If the Lezgin people feel oppress and subjugated the Turks should listen to their complains, and if the Azeris refuse to do so the Turks of Anatolia should make sure they do.



Turks in both countries should back eachother. We have No friends except ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Ir.Tab. said:


> I am sorry for a man who, in his dream, a destroyed Iran is one stage to reach his separatist aims.



We have no relationship with Iran. We are neutral.
conflict between the United States, Israel, Iran, Azerbaijan, and others.
- I just added the news.


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turks in both countries should back eachother. We have No friends except ourselves.



means *Talysh-Muslim, Lezgins-Musulimy, Avars-Muslim* and other, other *Muslim-Kurds*, and other *enemies you?* Subhan Allah! *your enemies Muslims? Subhan Allah!* *You pan-Turkism! Auzubillyahi!* on whose land you are living? you've got the land? you captured it from the owner (we have!) *Allah so these things will not leave.*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> means *Talysh-Muslim, Lezgins-Musulimy, Avars-Muslim* and other, other *Muslim-Kurds*, and other *enemies you?* Subhan Allah! *your enemies Muslims? Subhan Allah!* *You pan-Turkism! Auzubillyahi!* on whose land you are living? you've got the land? you captured it from the owner (we have!) *Allah so these things will not leave.*



Just one more enemy. Bring it on! 

Actually Turks never see anybody but themselves as true Muslims. It was Turks who valiantly fought against Imperialism, Christian West. Name it, Baibars, Mehmed II, Alp Arslan, many millions more. Sorry to disaappoint you, you Lezgins are nowhere near us. If Turks werent there to defend Islam, Lezgins would be drinking wine with their Zoroastrian Persian brothers and Their Russian masters by now. Too bad, we did assimilate Lezgins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Just one more enemy. Bring it on!
> 
> Actually Turks never see anybody but themselves as true Muslims. It was Turks who valiantly fought against Imperialism, Christian West. Name it, Baibars, Mehmed II, Alp Arslan, many millions more. Sorry to disaappoint you, you Lezgins are nowhere near us. If Turks werent there to defend Islam, Lezgins would be drinking wine with their Zoroastrian Persian brothers and Their Russian masters by now. Too bad, we did assimilate Lezgins.



enemy? nafs enemy!
We are not saying much as he fought and killed =)
Genghis Khan (kafir) is also a lot of fighting. what? do you like it? he's a Turk))
uzbekhan, Tamerlane and other - they were killing Muslims! you love them?))
from the Persians-Sunni - Shia-Persians? it's Azeri-Shia - Ismail Khan 1! He had made it a Shia. it is your merit!
you just love to hide behind the "Islam." in your "Ottoman Caliphate" was drunkenness, debauchery and many disgusting non-Muslim.

you invaders - nomads!
* we are farmers, the owner of this land!
We chuzhego inappropriately (like you)! we need her! only what is ours.
assimilation is as powerful as the people we save?
which programs to preserve and promote the rights Talysh, Lezgins, Avars and others?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

I-LEK said:


> globalization is evil. multi-culture is globalization. Assimilation is globalization. globalization is the Masons. Globalization is slavery! I am not a slave! I am for freedom.



Sure sure, whatever tickles your balls....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Bill_Maher said:


> Sure sure, whatever tickles your balls....



were you in my place and position, you would have said differently..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

I-LEK said:


> were you in my place and position, you would have said differently..



You're right, I was raised in a tolerant Muslim country, that at least gave some semblance of respect for my rights and freedoms as long as I respected their rules, and lived almost a decade in another country where multiculturalism is the norm. I realize my previous statement was uncalled for and I apologize, but I believe that unity and not divisiveness is the way to go. I'll leave with this simple, yet overused statement; cut me, and cut yourself.....would you be able to tell whose blood is whose. Nope. We're the same you,I, the Turkish gentleman that you were bantering with, yet our beliefs are different. You have every right to believe what you believe is right, but at the same time, I have the right to disagree with your viewpoint, and vice versa.


----------



## I-LEK

Bill_Maher said:


> You're right, I was raised in a tolerant Muslim country, that at least gave some semblance of respect for my rights and freedoms as long as I respected their rules, and lived almost a decade in another country where multiculturalism is the norm. I realize my previous statement was uncalled for and I apologize, but I believe that unity and not divisiveness is the way to go. I'll leave with this simple, yet overused statement; cut me, and cut yourself.....would you be able to tell whose blood is whose. Nope. We're the same you,I, the Turkish gentleman that you were bantering with, yet our beliefs are different. You have every right to believe what you believe is right, but at the same time, I have the right to disagree with your viewpoint, and vice versa.



I understood you to the source.
"multiculturalism" = this is America (where no nationalities, simple herd)
"tolerance" right people is another value.
Do not confuse.
yes source. We can talk and we can think differently. not be the same opinion. I did not want to quarrel. I just really hard and sad. so sharply write ..
Peace be with you =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> enemy? nafs enemy!
> We are not saying much as he fought and killed =)
> Genghis Khan (kafir) is also a lot of fighting. what? do you like it? he's a Turk))
> uzbekhan, Tamerlane and other - they were killing Muslims! you love them?))
> from the Persians-Sunni - Shia-Persians? it's Azeri-Shia - Ismail Khan 1! He had made it a Shia. it is your merit!
> you just love to hide behind the "Islam." in your "Ottoman Caliphate" was drunkenness, debauchery and many disgusting non-Muslim.
> 
> you invaders - nomads!
> * we are farmers, the owner of this land!
> We chuzhego inappropriately (like you)! we need her! only what is ours.
> assimilation is as powerful as the people we save?
> which programs to preserve and promote the rights Talysh, Lezgins, Avars and others?



You cursed Ottoman Caliphate! That was the pillar of Sunni Islam. How dare you?


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> You cursed Ottoman Caliphate! That was the pillar of Sunni Islam. How dare you?



Arabs and others free from us, because of your assimilation to them. you always have a pan-Turkic ideas. you "Islam" is your "mask" that you put on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> Arabs and others free from us, because of your assimilation to them. you always have a pan-Turkic ideas. you "Islam" is your "mask" that you put on.



I see No problem in cooperation of Turkic States.
-Azerbaijan
-Kazakhstan
-Kyrgyzstan
-Turkey
-Turkish Republic of Cyprus
-Turkmenistan
-Tatarstan
-Bashkurdistan

Internationally recognised countries. Arabs have their league, Europeans have their Union. Why furious when it comes to Turks? You swallowed too much Russian food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> I see No problem in cooperation of Turkic States.
> -Azerbaijan
> -Kazakhstan
> -Kyrgyzstan
> -Turkey
> -Turkish Republic of Cyprus
> -Turkmenistan
> -Tatarstan
> -Bashkurdistan
> 
> Internationally recognised countries. Arabs have their league, Europeans have their Union. Why furious when it comes to Turks? You swallowed too much Russian food.



you either do not understand or pretend.
We just have our rights. study: the language, the culture, listen to your radio, watch your TV, to vote for their representatives, hold events, and more. 
All this prohibition in the "Azerbaijan"! there want to crush the indigenous people! Subhan Allah.
you are a liar! we "do not care" and for Russia and Armenia. but who will support us? can you? I think not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

I really don't care about my ancestors' fights with Muslims. I can't judge them. If some stranger people comes to my lands and tells that I must follow their form of religion instead of Islam, I would definitely pick my sword and fight against them.

Azeris are holding the majority in the unitary Republic of Azerbaijan, period. They have right to do everything they want in their lands, no matter what some 400k people says.



Alienoz_TR said:


> I see No problem in cooperation of Turkic States.
> -Azerbaijan
> -Kazakhstan
> -Kyrgyzstan
> -Turkey
> -Turkish Republic of Cyprus
> -Turkmenistan
> -Tatarstan
> -Bashkurdistan
> 
> Internationally recognised countries. Arabs have their league, Europeans have their Union. Why furious when it comes to Turks? You swallowed too much Russian food.


If I remember correctly, Tatarstan is also wanting their independence from Russia. It is like Catalonia of Russia, an highly industrialized country with a non-Russian majority.
I really don't know their level of sovereignty, but they did transfer some high-tech heli technology to ITU,ROTAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

mehmeTcc said:


> I really don't care about my ancestors' fights with Muslims. I can't judge them. If some stranger people comes to my lands and tells that I must follow their form of religion instead of Islam, I would definitely pick my sword and fight against them.
> 
> Azeris are holding the majority in the unitary Republic of Azerbaijan, period. They have right to do everything they want in their lands, no matter what some 400k people says.
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, Tatarstan is also wanting their independence from Russia. It is like Catalonia of Russia, an highly industrialized country with a non-Russian majority.
> I really don't know their level of sovereignty, but they did transfer some high-tech heli technology to ITU,ROTAM.



1. "Azerbaijan" artificial state - land Talysh, Lezgins, Avars and others.
captured. "good" to the right and freedom. Give autonomy, and we will live in peace. no? Then the conflict. and perhaps jihad.

2. Ask me about Tatarstan.
Among Tatars wave raises 15% of people. 40-50% Christian Tatars. the remaining 30-40% are leaving to work in other regions.
Among Tatars and spread Vahabism huzbut Tahrir. they are sometimes together, and often fight. Now, they compete with each other. Volga region beopastnye not because of attacks and murders by 20%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

Lol, this artificial state's people founded empires that Lezgins can dream of. They are in your so-called land for atleast 1000 years.

Christian or Muslim, who cares? They all are Turkish after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

mehmeTcc said:


> Lol, this artificial state's people founded empires that Lezgins can dream of. They are in your so-called land for atleast 1000 years.
> 
> Christian or Muslim, who cares? They all are Turkish after all.



1. I do not want to curse. your provocation.
sooner or later Allah Allah make fair judgment and hypocrisy will be on fire.
2. tomorrow "fun" (as in Libya or Syria) can be and you have "in house" ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

Please don't curse me Lezgi brah, I'm scared.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

mehmeTcc said:


> I really don't care about my ancestors' fights with Muslims. I can't judge them. If some stranger people comes to my lands and tells that I must follow their form of religion instead of Islam, I would definitely pick my sword and fight against them.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Tatarstan is also wanting their independence from Russia. It is like Catalonia of Russia, an highly industrialized country with a non-Russian majority.
> I really don't know their level of sovereignty, but they did transfer some high-tech heli technology to ITU,ROTAM.



This Lezgi says Genghis Khan was Turk. According to that Logic, Turkish Genghis devastated "Arabo-Persian" Kwarezm Sultanate and "Arabo-Persian" Rum Seljuk Sultanate. Turks never existed until Genghis the Turk came into the scene.  now for Real, if Turks didnt arrive into ME, Romans and Armenian would have crushed Abbasids, with the help of Persians.

Secondly, Kazan Tatars should stay away from conflict. Chechens tried, beaten back. Crimean Tatars, tried, streets of Crimea is now arena for fist fights. with tradituonal method, We cannot challenge Russians by now.


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> This Lezgi says Genghis Khan was Turk. According to that Logic, Turkish Genghis devastated "Arabo-Persian" Kwarezm Sultanate and "Arabo-Persian" Rum Seljuk Sultanate. Turks never existed until Genghis the Turk came into the scene.  now for Real, if Turks didnt arrive into ME, Romans and Armenian would have crushed Abbasids, with the help of Persians.
> 
> Secondly, Kazan Tatars should stay away from conflict. Chechens tried, beaten back. Crimean Tatars, tried, streets of Crimea is now arena for fist fights. with tradituonal method, We cannot challenge Russians by now.



you are afraid of Russia or Putin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> you are afraid of Russia or Putin?



I am not afraid of any Russian. Unlike Russians, i didnt escape conscription. And Putin, i havent met him yet. 

War is old method. World has changed.


----------



## Ir.Tab.

Human right activist never based their work on what was the history about. 

Good news is Azerbaijan has joined the European Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities

09/07/2012

*visit of the Advisory Committee on the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities*

A delegation of the Advisory Committee on the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities will visit Baku, Quba, Qusar and Khachmaz from 09-12 July 2012 in the context of the monitoring of the implementation of this convention in Azerbaijan.

This is the third visit of the Advisory Committee to Azerbaijan. The Delegation will have meetings with the representatives of all relevant ministries, public officials, NGOs, as well as national minority organisations.

The Delegation includes Ms Anastasia CRICKLEY, Advisory Committee member in respect of Ireland, Mr Gjergj SINANI, Advisory Committee member in respect of Albania and Ms Charlotte ALTENHOENER-DION, Administrator, Secretariat of the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities.

Note: Azerbaijan submitted its third State Report under the Framework Convention in November 2012. Following its visit, the Advisory Committee will adopt its own report (called Opinion), which will be sent to the government for comments. The Committee of Ministers of the Council of Europe will then adopt conclusions and recommendations in respect of Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> I am not afraid of any Russian. Unlike Russians, i didnt escape conscription. And Putin, i havent met him yet.
> 
> War is old method. World has changed.



then you comrades - colleagues with Putin. means all okay. ))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Ir.Tab. said:


> Human right activist never based their work on what was the history about.
> 
> Good news is Azerbaijan has joined the European Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities
> 
> 09/07/2012
> 
> *visit of the Advisory Committee on the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities*
> 
> A delegation of the Advisory Committee on the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities will visit Baku, Quba, Qusar and Khachmaz from 09-12 July 2012 in the context of the monitoring of the implementation of this convention in Azerbaijan.
> 
> This is the third visit of the Advisory Committee to Azerbaijan. The Delegation will have meetings with the representatives of all relevant ministries, public officials, NGOs, as well as national minority organisations.
> 
> The Delegation includes Ms Anastasia CRICKLEY, Advisory Committee member in respect of Ireland, Mr Gjergj SINANI, Advisory Committee member in respect of Albania and Ms Charlotte ALTENHOENER-DION, Administrator, Secretariat of the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities.
> 
> Note: Azerbaijan submitted its third State Report under the Framework Convention in November 2012. Following its visit, the Advisory Committee will adopt its own report (called Opinion), which will be sent to the government for comments. The Committee of Ministers of the Council of Europe will then adopt conclusions and recommendations in respect of Azerbaijan.




is a myth. in fact, nothing at all satisfied. even the radio is not present. no schools and universities. what are you talking about? or you do not know the reality, or you are trying to lie. 1 of 2.
in the same Turkey's nothing! Kurds at home printer to print. Turkey shame! it is the rights of Kurds? no comment.
wait. Egypt will soon get stronger, more Saudis, Iran, Algeria, will start the game against you. you will see the new players in the region. and your ilyuzy collapse, before Islam Subhan Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ir.Tab,

This guy is provocateur. Not sure whether he is Lezgi or Russian. 

New method of Russians is to create enmity between ethnicities to make them kill eachother. With the Russian population dwindling, Russians adopted "divide and rule" policy instead of direct confrontation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ir.Tab,
> 
> This guy is provocateur. Not sure whether he is Lezgi or Russian.
> 
> New method of Russians is to create enmity between ethnicities to make them kill eachother. With the Russian population dwindling, Russians adopted "divide and rule" policy instead of direct confrontation.



lol. your country is sponsoring al-Qaeda in Syria and elsewhere.
you just fear and excitement to the Russian Federal Security Service (FSB) ;-)
Erdogan is in your Masonic lodge;-))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I-LEK said:


> lol. your country is sponsoring al-Qaeda in Syria and elsewhere.
> you just fear and excitement to the Russian Federal Security Service (FSB) ;-)
> Erdogan is in your Masonic lodge;-))



Yeah, i have masonic lodge. Rockefellar, Rothschild are my close friends.


----------



## I-LEK

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yeah, i have masonic lodge. Rockefellar, Rothschild are my close friends.



not "you", Erdogan (!) 
:Bounce:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*News of Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan)
*
*Freedom of Caucasian Albania / Lezgistan / Arran / Shirvan / Lekiya!
Freedom Talyshistan, Avaristan and others!
Restore justice! Allah will help us! Insha'Allah!*

"Take the time to bury us!": Lezgin opinion on the Armenian-Azerbaijani controversy







To the Editor received a REGNUM become chairman *Lezgin national-cultural autonomy of the Tyumen region Vagif Kerimov.* 
It provides a point of view on the discussion of the Azerbaijani and Armenian authors 
Fikrina Bektashi and Victor Yakubyan on becoming a political nation "Azerbaijanis"..

"News Agency REGNUM come to our site in an online 
mode for more than two years. 
Could not remain indifferent to the subject of indigenous rights in Azerbaijan, especially as a human being - a witness, participant, the carrier of the information about which is "skirmish".

Being Lezgins, not Azeri (hereinafter I will use the term "Turk" - because they're so recognized), 
or Armenian, I believe that my views and opinions on the topic under discussion must be observed and heard editors IA REGNUM.
I am not a journalist and not a historian, so I will rely on the logic of the facts.






Let me start with Karabakh. 
A smart man, or telling the truth, or be silent. 
Men are always dying for his country, for his family and loved ones, for your home. 
Died, and not run away! 
Who fled from Karabakh? 
The question itself is the answer, it largely explains the situation.

Karabakh Armenians were going to win this for many years, 
were ready to die and have Freedom! 
Right - to be free, given by God to every person and every people in unequal opposition 
and the price of his own blood, the Armenians were sold... 
The unspoken position Lezgins this, so we cheer for men and not for 
cowards and screamers. 
After a fight with his fists do not wave.

*In Oguz (formerly Vartashen) region of Azerbaijan is the village: 
Bash Dashagyl, Hal, Hal, Ermenet, Shirvanly, Vardanly, Mukhas, Khachmaz. 

Please create a committee with a representative from the PACE, 
from FLNKA (Lezghian Federal National Cultural Autonomy of Russia)
and go, ask the people in these villages, 
"Who are your ancestors, parents and grandparents?".
Listen to them ?!

Villagers Fil-Philly Karabulak Atrahanovka, 
Kirovka Enikent, Bayan in the area and 30% 
of the residents of the district center Oguz - Lezghin.

Now simply lift the official statistics and compare. 
Many questions will get a very simple answer! 
By the way, out of the area were evicted in 2500 Genocide.*

*It is easy to argue with the Armenians, when silent Lezghin.
* 
Chapter Oguz once showed a peculiar act of patriotism, invited me to his subordinate, 
instructed him to set up and to report which of the relatives 
*Pashaevicha Arif Karimov (president FLNKA)*
lives in the area and even who they are. 

Do not be surprised, the subordinate was fired, when answered, 
"Here I stand, one of his relatives, in front of you!" 
Well, you can understand the national policy of the state. 
So why lie about tolerance and equality? 
Here's your answer, and you think this is a single case? 
No, make no mistake, this is the system. 
Working machine. 

No Turk can not work for the post of the first signature. 
The trouble is that the Turks are sure everyone who speaks their language 
and shows inopriznakov, is the Turks. 
Our family of seven children, seniors, Brother and sister at birth were 
recorded as Azerbaijanis. 

*These - half of the Oguz. 
Worse things are in Kabale, Sheki, Gakh, Zagatala, Belokan, Ismayilli, 
Gyekchay, Agdash, Aksu, Shemakha.
You just need to conduct a survey - monitoring. 
Talk to people and hear what they are proud of belonging to the Turks, or Lezgins. 
So, why then they were Turks, if they did not have this desire?*






I am in these parts was born and grew up, this is my homeland, 
homeland and native land of my ancestors. 
I was born and raised there, where there are still Albanian church, 
we live next to Udine, uptown Oguz and Nij village in Kabale. 
Udi still attend church in the village of Karabulak. 
This village is the birthplace Pashaevich Arif Kerimov 
(by passport citizen of the USSR, the number of Azeris). 
He's not the Turks, and an enemy of the people in Azerbaijan!

*As soon as it is not branded, 
when he conducted a symposium on Caucasian Albania in Moscow. 
Came all albanisty Europe and Asia, from Azerbaijan, did not come nobody. 
Scared!*

Sent their spies to all documented. 
Showered with ugly accusations against him, showing a home address in Moscow, 
did exactly as in Karabakh. 
Run away, and then began to threaten! 
Strange after all. 

Would come to have their say. 
No, they are once again out of reach and only one threat. 
President Ilham Aliyev also how many years already 
threatens Armenia with war with modern weapons. 
We - Lezgins ceases to amaze. 
Is it in the arms deal? 

To prove the relationship Udi and Lezgins not need tedious research in archives. 
Just plant a stranger Lezghin and Udine each other and let them communicate 
with each in his own language. 
That will get you the proof. 
I was in this situation and was surprised and surprised the staff of Udi. 
How many have heard in common!
*Do not rush to bury us, we are alive!
*

Since the time of Heydar Aliyev all government officials in one voice say:
*"We have no problem Lezghin"* - and in addition - "...we are one people and we have the same culture," etc. 
It is strange for us, they say, and who when I My thousands of adherents. 
And as the village *Khrakh-Uba*, around which there is a war? 
The villagers do not want to be citizens of Azerbaijan... 
Maybe for the love of the Turks and their regime? 

People do not want to become the Turks, but they put before the fact, 
and it happens on their land historically. 
Assure Khrakh village - this is the beginning of a future in establishing Lezgin movement. 
Because of him, already among themselves Lezgins went discord,
but it will come and consolidation. 
Thanks for Khrakh and Moscow and Baku, and it's not just my position.[/COLOR]






*Turks try to ignore or nothing can no longer do that Lezghin
youth in Azerbaijan 
started to go to T-shirts with the inscription on the back "Lezgistan." 
They stubbornly refuse to notice and hearing Lezgins call them: "Tsapash", "Mughal", 
"Azeri", "Qajars," but somehow not "Azerbaijanis" or "Turks." 
Is it hard to guess what it stands for?*

Courage is not enough to write about it. 
Do not understand what it will turn against them, and the front is formed. 
Open your eyes, look at the people you call "bearded", who are they? 
How many of them? 
What do they think and how many will tolerate your humiliation. 

Do not forget how many of them Lezgins, if not all? 
No one can deny that Lezgins in Azerbaijan - is Sunni, or almost all Sunni Muslims in 
Azerbaijan - is Lezgins and other Dagestani peoples. 
Do you think that the renaming "Lezgi mosque" on Ashurbeyli, 
or renaming U.Hajibeyov on Hajibeyli you decide Lezgin question? 
Very stupid!

*From what you are advocating, "... we are brothers and we Lezgins 
single Muslim," Lezghins better is not, and we do not receive your false brotherhood. 

We have not forgotten how you shot "SADVAIistov" -
and declared them members of the terrorist organization. 
We observe, as you sarcastically about the netyurkoyazychnym on gosdolzhnostyah. 
We remember how you their "hands stretched" across Moscow in Derbent, 
to prevent the election for mayor of the city of 
Imam Yaraliev, Lezghin nationality. 
What you have created an enclave 
under Derbent led by ethnic Turks mafia Kurbanov ! 

How many important people from Azerbaijan daily visits this subversive nest? 
As you are struggling like there st. Heydar Aliyev to legitimize his monument set. 
What do you want from Derbent? 
Do you want to make up for losses on the Karabakh front? 
We remember the words of your leader, 
"Speaking of Azerbaijan, I think about Iran." 
"A Derbent - he is our" - you have decided a long time ago in their heads. 
Waiting for the collapse of Russia? - 
"She died a horse - a holiday dragons!"*

*We realize Lezghins needs allies, 
and we are looking for them, and we find them !
Iranian general said the TRUTH !!!





Iranian General Hassan Firuzabadi:
in the veins of the people of Arran (Caucasian Albania) flows Iranian (Aryan) blood!
Heart filled with the love of the people of Arran to Islam!
and if Ilham Aliyev and then to continue to press them and make friends with the Zionists.
Ilham Aliyev, the days are numbered!

Click to expand...


Our adult and now South Azerbaijani regions called Arran !
Strange reaction from the political establishment of Azerbaijan to the truth.
Arran, Shirvan and now exists in the lexicon Lezgins !
Look at Lezgin sites and look at the banner, whose cost? 
Is there Azeri? 
Why not? 

Where is the brotherhood, Islam, understanding of which you advocating? 
This is the answer to some questions for the doubters. 
Azeri Turks are well aware of what I say and they spit the truth. 
They have the truth - it's a lie.*

*Why "Red Kurdistan" in Turkey - a terrorist organization, and in Azerbaijan - no?* 






What do you want the resettlement of Kurds and Turkish-speaking 
refugees in Lezgin areas? 
In Oguz they have formed two new separate village and converted one former Armenian, 
Jalut. Why is my nephew, coming to me in Russia, do not know Lezgin language? 
My sister and my son - Lezgins in all generations. 
I know more than anyone else of his. 

(To be on the will of Allah, I will tell about myself apart) For me, in Russia, 
dozens of young people from my homeland once again learned to talk in Lezgin. 
Take interview them yourself. 

And I'll prove to you that no one forbids them to speak their native language? 
Where schools, teachers, books, radio and television programs in Lezgin? 
Who puts us in reproach, "to speak the human language!" 

And what about the tax existing Lezgins separately for admission 
to the universities until 1969, and not small for those times - 2000 rubles. 
It's all done deliberately and systematically. 
Could be an Azeri became so prestigious? 
This is for what services?

*As solicited (10 thousand) in Lezgin, threatening charges of 
extremism for what it is natural pee went for pedestal poster Gaidar Aliyev, 
not paying attention to his image. 
This was the case in Russia jokes go, it then re-retaliated. 
As extorting money from Lezghin for extremism, reflected in the fact that he found 
the newspaper "Izvestia Lezgin" (FLNKA). 

This is what can your vision and Azerbaijan for all your externally visible economic 
success of the political system, built by you, I have no doubt, would break down 
and fall apart for the sake of easy management of large players. 
It's a matter of time and things will change. 

Except you no benefit to Lezgins, Talysh, Udi, Avars, Tsakhurs and other 
indigenous peoples have become common Turkic population. 
We understand that, and you know it, and therefore your time. 
Therefore, we have intensified. 
!!! Subhan Allah !!!*

*All the bad things you do against Lezgins will be sent back.* We will, with your stupidity is to reverse the situation, and this from the help 
of the Armenians will not give up, if it be presented. 
But of one thing for sure take it easy, that it yet actually.

*You dear "mugaly" ("Muslims", "Tatars", "Turk", "Tyrk", "Qizilbash", 
"tarakyama", "Qajar," "DAC", "Ayrim", "Azeri", "Azerbaijani" "Padar" etc.) 
with Lezgins failed, they have maintained and will continue 
to be a nation, is the reverse process. 
We have been Lezgins, remained Lezgins. 
Are you looking for who you are? 

Just one Lezgins and without allies, and you have a lot of - the state, due to the oil. 
Yes, Lezgin intellectuals lost the fighting spirit, 
and you have noticed it, bribe their joint affairs and business. 
Yes, there is such a right. 
But there is no oil and no you.*

Without it, you Russia and Israel are not needed. 
Russia Lezghins not help, and we always knew it was coming. 
On the contrary, only by Russia, you have to Azerbaijani state and exist. 
We - Lezgins always understood and understand now. 
Do not judge us by the fact Lezgins who are close to you. 
They are all well done and do not leave home. 

They did the right thing, if with you accuse us of extremism. 
This is their immunity from your oppression. 
But we are of the same blood with them, will come, and it will show itself, 
that's when everyone thought of their true origin. 
You know very well how many of us there really are.






*!!! Subhan Allah !!!
Baku, Sumgait, Kusar, Khachmaz, Khudat, Cuba, Shamakhi, Ismayilli, Gabala, 
Oguz, Shaki, Gakh, Zagatala Belokan, Mingachevir, Agdash Gyekchay and Aksu. 
That's where the posted Lezgins and other indigenous peoples, the highlanders. 
This is just a reminder where you can have an easy poll. 
Results destroy all official statements on the number of indigenous people. 
Turks on the contrary will be in the minority.*

!!! Subhan Allah !!!
Do not forget, as you drove the Armenians, and then searched for mixed Armenians, 
and then searched for Armenian blood in Udine, and then an attempt 
is made to accuse Lezgins of treason.
I've seen it all, you've seen the attack hospital, 
and we had to defend Lezghins from attacking a young mother in childbirth. 
Armenians left. 

You stayed with his kind. 
Who's next, Lezgins? 
We've all heard and seen who you are, and you will not change. 
We are silent, but remember who you are. 
You have embarked on a mono-ethnic state, yes, but saved it?

Do you think that selecting the language, culture, 
history, and among the Lezgins Udi, you embody your pan-Turkic ideals? 
We are all the same, it will return back to their seats! 
America seeking freedom fighters have not heard? 
The days of the extermination of Indians. 
If you had not turned out so late. 
Now it's our turn.






*!!! Subhan Allah !!!
Armenians, in fact, you are seriously and permanently braked. 
Lezgins aware that failure will be compensated, including the expense of them. 
You, Azerbaijanis, answer the question: 
"Why are so many in Karabakh Lezgins died? '. 
Indeed, in relation to you in numbers, it is tens of times larger. 
Why did not you say something about that? 

When you say, "Lezgins ungrateful" or "traitors", you thought of whom you say that? 
Why do you have children in the army only poor (Lezgins) serve? 
Could it be that far from Lezgins neftepribyley and can not pay off? 
Why officers in the army Lezgins AP can not advance in their careers? 
What one Safar Abiyev, which itself never Lezgins not consider all parading exposed?*

On your TV channel «Az.tv» is a program that promotes the Azerbaijani language. 
Leading, well-known in your environment scientists linguists, in one voice say, 
"Do not own and does not speak their native language
in Azerbaijan can not be considered a Turk. 
Not knowing the language and not Lezgin speaking Lezgin defense minister 
or the head of the administration for some reason considered Lezgins 
and put up an argument about equality and the absence of such a problem? 
Dozens of such matters. 

*And all your questions have one answer - Lezgistan!*

Would you blame the Armenians, showing off suit, this mind is not required. 
Not one letter I had from Azerbaijanis without profanity is not received, 
but there was no case to one of them right in the eye I said bad words. 

If you just call things by their proper names, 
debate with you in the distance - it is absolutely worthless. 
You are very good to swear. 
I, for example, these words can not detect and respond to you. 
One way out for you - the path of peace, as in Russia - the Federation, 
and then make friends with the Armenians. 
Here salvation of your soul. 

*The money you spend on missiles, spend on textbooks and teachers  Lezgin, Talysh, Avar !!! * 
This oil is not only yours. 
*Yes, Armenians - our lawyers! You also have lawyers - Israel. =D
* 





*!!! Subhan Allah !!!
Have to establish why the name Karabakh Armenians "Artsakh" 
and Lezgins was Akhty - "AHTSAH" 
and why more than a thousand words, meaning the names of objects of ancient life, 
for us and the Armenians are the same, and these moments bring one again our people. 

A religion I beg you, stop speculating. 
Your slogan "Either Islam or language" itself historically exhausted. 
Where are the 595,000 Lezgins (imperial census in 1895)? 

"A hundred or so years, we have become smaller, 
and the Turks have become 40 times more" !!!
What happened? 
There are many questions and creates their Azeri Turks. 

Cuba - Khachmaz - Kusar - Khudat, northern Azerbaijan, 
relatively close to the southern Dagestan, Lezgin maintained their 
numerical superiority and originality ! 
Now you attack the region, artificial authority of Lezgins oligarchs serving your interests ! 
We see it ! 
They - not the word Lezgin. 

Our word Khrakh-Uba! 
If not, we want to know the views of their peers. 
Give them a call and let them express their disagreement with us.*

Kerimov Vagif Pashaevich, born 10.4.1961 - Chairman Lezgin national-cultural autonomy 
of the Tyumen region. 
Member of the Board of the Federal Lezgin national-cultural autonomy. 
Former First Deputy. 
Head of Administration Vartashenskogo (Oguz) region of Azerbaijan.

*Published in: LEZGIVI, News
*

_Amshenets:
All it says is true. And, you can just look at the Armenian alphabet and Lezgin...!_

http://lezgistan.tv/novosti/ne-toropites-nas-xoronit-lezginskij-vzglyad-na-armyano-azerbajdzhanskuyu-polemiku/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Corrupt, the world declared by President Ilham Aliyev

New York, January 04 (New Region, Fedor Korotkov)






In 2012, the anti-corruption organization Transparency International reported that two-thirds of the world have a high level of corruption. And employees of the "Project reporting on organized crime and corruption" was called "corrupt, the" President of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev.







> *"Destroy Mosques! system Synagogue" Aouzou Billyahi!*



According to Radio "Liberty", a special mention was also awarded the alleged drug kingpin Naser Kelmendi Kosovo, Prime Minister of Montenegro, Milo Djukanovic, Russian President Vladimir Putin, a Serbian businessman and politician Miroslav Miskovich, the permanent President of Uzbekistan Islam Karimov and wanted Serbian drug lord Darko Saric.







> *"Destroy Mosques! system Synagogue" Aouzou Billyahi!*



Corruption, the list was drawn up only in the region Eastern Europe - Central Asia, for which specialized "Project reporting on organized crime and corruption." In the list of representatives of 15 international media.






Dubious laurels leader in this rating were given to the president of Azerbaijan, since, according to NGOs, there is a lot of "well-documented evidence" that for many years, "Aliyev family systematically seized share in the most profitable business." Among them are called banks, construction and telecommunications companies, gold mining and other fields.

Executive Director of "Project reporting on organized crime and corruption" Paul Radu says corruption rating was made without the involvement of Radio "Free Europe" / radio "Liberty".






"President Aliyev and his family, along with others from his inner circle secretly have a very large number of companies that we have found this year in cooperation with the Radio" Free Europe "/ radio" Liberty ". We have determined that the first family owned Azerbaijani secret company, for example, in Panama, or the Czech Republic. We have determined what assets in Azerbaijan, they disposed of through this company, "- says Paul Radu.

He revealed that a significant help in the rankings had a Scottish hacker Dan O'Higgin. It was he who provided access to Panamanian registry of companies, where they found the structure belonging to the daughters and wife, Ilham Aliyev.






"Project reporting on organized crime and corruption" is working on combining multiple databases from different countries and file of the organization, on the basis of which the rating. Radu said that most of the characters have a list of dubious links and outside their countries. So the list is also intended to counter the pervasive influence of corruption and crime.






"There are, for example, a drug lord known as Darko Sadich. Know little about him beyond the Balkans, but people really are part of a very large network, which can sometimes extend beyond the continent. This person has been involved in the traffic of cocaine from Argentina up to the Balkans, "- says Paul Radu.

According to him, the organized crime in the Balkans and the former Soviet countries is closely linked to violent drug war in Mexico and the plunder of resources in Africa. This makes the job of exposing these people and their criminal schemes even more important, according to the compilers of the list of corrupt officials of the year.

Source: NR2.RU::: «

More news on the topic:

As Heydar Aliyev and his son Ilham Aliyev failed to fulfill their promises to the Council of Europe
Ilham Aliyev: "The independence of Nagorno-Karabakh - a fantasy"
Ilham Aliyev: "Azerbaijan today - is the work of Heydar Aliyev"
Experts: For the anti-American propaganda is Ilham Aliyev
Ilham Aliyev: "In the Armenian propaganda serious blow '

Source:
http://lezgistan.tv/
Ð&#353;Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ñ&#8364;Ñ&#402;Ð¿Ñ&#8224;Ð¸Ð¾Ð½ÐµÑ&#8364;Ð¾Ð¼ Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð² Ð¼Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ðµ Ð¾Ð±Ñ&#352;ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐ½ Ð¿Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ&#8218; Ð&#732;Ð»Ñ&#338;Ñ&#8230;Ð°Ð¼ ÐÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ² | Ð&#8221;Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ&#8249;Ð¹ Ð&#8250;ÐµÐ·Ð³Ð¸ÑÑ&#8218;Ð°Ð½

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

I am from Russia. *I'm from the North Caucasus. I'm from Dagestan. I'm from Lezgistan (freedom)
we are brothers Caucasians-Aryans! Dagestan, Chechnya and Ingushetia, Circassia!*
* together we beat and beat - the occupiers and the Khawarij sect (emisarov).
I Djigit Highlander (Caucasian), Muslim, Sunni (all Caucasians Sunni Muslim Sufi Hanafi and Shafi'i 60-70%. others Wahhabi and Shi'a)

  


































http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html

lezgistan.tv
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org
XOCALI: A show of unseen forgery and falsifications
TolishPress.org

Lezgistan is not Azerbaijan | Facebook
facebook.com/Lezgistan

Interesting sites are right (and others) 
write anything any of your and other people's question, I will answer, my friends =)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

*News of Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan)

Freedom of Caucasian Albania / Lezgistan / Arran / Shirvan / Lekiya!
Freedom Talyshistan, Avaristan and others!
Restore justice! Allah will help us! Insha'Allah!*


*Strategic "love" to Baku - Udine?! (Udi / Utik)
*





*In the Caucasus, have endangered the people - Udi - Udine - Utik !!!
They are related by language Lezgins. 

the number of 20 - 40 thousand !
on false statistics - almost extinct !

Basically Udi live in Azerbaijan and Georgia, as well as partly in Russia. 
*
More recently, it became the object disappearing people "care" Baku. 
In this regard, some of Udi rose tyurkofilskie and anti-Armenian sentiments. 
Kavkazoved scientists believe that the increase Udi antipathy toward Armenia 
was one part of a complex strategy of Baku - the newspaper writes "Big Caucasus"

*The first area of this strategy - Lezgin world.
*Baku tries to influence both on "their" Lezgins and the "others",
ie Lezgins southern Dagestan.
If successful, Baku Azerbaijani tames Lezgins draw over Lezgins Dagestan and receives 
strategic control over South Dagestan,
thereby knocking the rug out from under it his rival - Iran!
The second area, "Udi strategy" - religious-ethnic. 
Demonstrative support Baku endangered people should "cover" 
to the West all the other "flaws" in this direction. lol)






"Support", even ostentatious, vanishing Udi people must show 
the world that the Azerbaijanis - the "good?"
- He says, kavkazoved Enver Kisriev.
- Baku Azerbaijan wants to show how "democratic" multi-ethnic country.
oppose Armenia, where Armenians allegedly bullied anyone who is not Armenian.






"Udi Baku to serve! Udrevleniya" Azerbaijani culture "," state ", and open the way to Azerbaijan, 
the Christian West, where it Transcaucasian state tries his best, - continues Kisriev.
** - Researchers are still in the 90's called Azerbaijan champion forced assimilation 
- non-Turkic peoples!*

Support Baku vanishing culture of the people must "demonstrate" to the world.
* Additionally, Udi should serve as "an example for others" lezgino-peoples.
Baku decades Lezgins treats, trying to show them that Lezgins against the Turks - 
people are second-class citizens!
* Lezgins resist it! - Because they have never been so in the Caucasus.

It seems that in Baku come to understand that the 
foundation of pan-Turkist is bad for Azerbaijan!
** as the Azerbaijani Altai-nomad wants to be the European Union.
*Baku to think: Azerbaijanis - is a civil, not an ethnic nation, 
albeit with a Turkic language, "- says Kisriev.
*"Azeri"-Turk = false, artificial people!
*they never existed!






*For civil nation characterized integration, not assimilation, 
as was customary in independent Azerbaijan -
the expert adds.
* - Udi should "help" assimilate Baku in Azerbaijan to integrate Lezgins ethnicity. Auzubillyahi!
*
This applies to Lezghins "Land of Fire", and Lezgins Russia.
Unfortunately, Russia is indifferent to it and goes to major concessions to Azerbaijan.
An example of this - the contract for the Samurai, who in 2010 signed by Medvedev and Aliyev.
In essence, while Dmitry Medvedev signed the anti-Russian agreement, "- said Enver Kisriev" Great Caucasus. "

Author: Arthur Priymak
Source: "Big Caucasus", -

*lezgistan.tv
flnka.ru 
antituran.com 
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*1) More than a dozen arrested during a protest in the center of Baku! 

2) The attack on the leader of the party "Musavat" Isa Gambar*

Recall that the young activists sent to 100,000 addresses an invitation to participate in the protest !
16,000 people supported the call to hold a rally at 16 am at Fountain Square !






Between 10 and 20 people arrested during today's protest in central Baku. 
According to the *party "Musavat"*, 
seven activists of the youth organization of the party, including its leader, 
Tural Abbasli of detainees.

Activists of other political parties and organizations were also detained
and taken to the police department. 
Among them is particularly youth *activists "Nida"*.

The total number of detainees is difficult to name, official information on
this matter has not yet been reported.

Police ousted the protesters have delayed.

Several protesters were detained by police in the Fountain Square.
*The remaining displaced in the Constitutional Court.

Gathered for the protest is trying to move in the direction of the seaside boulevard, 
but police blocked them, demanding to disperse.
However, several hundred people still chanting demands to punish
the perpetrators of the soldiers deaths.

Among the protesters are not just young people, also your soldiers' mothers.
One of them suffered from police brutality.
*To place the shares come new members.

Hundreds of young people began to protest in the capital

Despite the appeals and entreaties of the authorities, hundreds of young people gathered 
at Fountain Square in Baku to protest against the death of a soldier.

The reason for the rally was the death on January 7 Private Jayhoon Gubadova in Dashkesan area.

Despite the approval of the Ministry of Defence that the soldier died of "heart failure," 
family presented evidence that Jayhoon killed.

*"No murders in peacetime," "Stop lying!" - 
Chanting protesters who surrounded the solid ring and the closest police from the area.
*





Young people sit on the ground and hold each other in order not to separate! Subhan Allah!

It seems that the authorities are extremely scared likely scale scheduled for
today through social media protest rally against the soldiers' deaths 
in the center of Baku, and are making every effort to prevent it.

So, this morning reinforced police units and security services are concentrated in each district
of the capital (in schools), and wait for orders.

On the eve of the authorities took unprecedented promotional measures:
on behalf of the many pro-government NGOs were distributed calling for not to hold a meeting 
and not to destabilize the situation.

Pro-government media "suddenly" recognized fact wanton deaths of soldiers
in the army and called for an investigation of the facts and punish those responsible.

On TV pulled heartbroken mother of a soldier Jayhoon Gubadova, who died in the military unit Dashkesan region.
Psychologically depressed young woman called "not to go to the action", 
although just yesterday outraged and demanded that the public is not silent.

Rovshan Akbarov, commander of the compound where he died a soldier, 
gave an interview in which scatters ashes, reproaches himself for what happened, 
and assured of the loyalty to the president.
Finally, the press service of the Defense Ministry also recognized the soldier's 
death as a result of misconduct and promised that they would"set the true cause of the incident."
*Although a couple of days ago, too, kept silent office and through pro-government 
media merged information that the soldier died from heart failure.

*Finally, in Baku, interrupting vacation, returned Ilham Aliyev. LoL)))
*





All necessary measures to prevent the large-scale actions.

*lezgistan.tv
flnka.ru 
antituran.com 
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Those pictures of Erdogan.


----------



## I-LEK

*The attack on the leader of the party "Musavat" Isa Gambar!
*






*On 13-1-2013, around 14.30 at the entrance to Lancon,&#1090;in the Talysh region of Azerbaijan was attacked 
the leader of the party "Musavat" Isa Gambar and other leaders of the opposition group.*






*The purpose of their visit was to participate in an event dedicated to the 20th anniversary of the establishment of the
*regional organization of the party.*






*However, the machines that were Gambar, Arif Hajili, Gulaga Aslanli Arzu Samadbayli, Sevinj Huseynov and 
Valeh Gumbatoglu were poduchennyh attack from the locals!*






According to Aslanli, several cars blocked the road for us.
"Left out of these people who attacked our car, insulted us.
They damaged our car and threatened death to us "- said Aslanli.
The crowd, in which there were women sent plainclothes police.
*Aggressive crowd demanded the opposition leave Lancon (Lankaran)!*






*"They were thrown into our cars: stones, eggs and other items, and demanded to leave Lancon (Lankaran)" - added Aslanli.*
Chief of staff of the party "Musavat" Arif Hajili regarded it as an attack on Gambari.

In his view, the attack on Gambar associated with the active participation of the party "Musavat" 
in Saturday's protest in Baku against non-combat losses in the army!






Interior Ministry did not comment on what happened!






*Note that on 4 January Qambar was nominated Majlis party "Musavat" candidate for the presidency
in the next presidential elections 16 October 2013*

*TalyshInfo*
Ð&#382;Ñ&#8222;Ð¸Ñ&#8224;Ð¸Ð°Ð»Ñ&#338;Ð½Ñ&#8249;Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ&#8218; Ð*Ð&#382;Ð&#382; "Ð¢Ð°Ð»Ñ&#8249;Ñ&#710;ÑÐºÐ°Ñ Ð´Ð¸Ð°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ð°" - Ð&#8220;Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#8364;Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ&#8224;Ð°

*lezgistan.tv
flnka.ru 
antituran.com 
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

KingMamba93 said:


> Those pictures of Erdogan.



no)) is Ilham Aliyev Gay-dar))) 


















you see the difference?) are different people)))))
1. Erdogan. 2. ilham))))





http://www.koreolan.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/post-35-1225574510.jpg













ahahaha))))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

They look so alike almost related.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

KingMamba93 said:


> They look so alike almost related.



maybe a little similar)) smile is the Sunnah))


----------



## Shahin Vatani

KingMamba93 said:


> They look so alike almost related.



Lol I think that's an insult to Erdogan. Aliyev looks much worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Aliyev is a funny looking character for sure. 



Shahin Vatani said:


> Lol I think that's an insult to Erdogan. Aliyev looks much worse.



He got that Jew nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

You should Google asif Ali Zardari, president of Pakistan he fits in too. @Shahin Vatani


----------



## Shahin Vatani

KingMamba93 said:


> You should Google asif Ali Zardari, president of Pakistan he fits in too. @Shahin Vatani



Lol I've seen him before. Our own Ahmadinejad is a funny looking guy as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

I-LEK said:


> ...............



Why is this troll not banned yet?


----------



## BronzePlaque

ASQ-1918 said:


> Why is this troll not banned yet?



Because no one takes his imaginary lezgistan crap serious but only himself..Let him enjoy this privilege mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Redbull

How do propose to get independence? Fighting won't work.

Maybe join politics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

KingMamba93 said:


> Aliyev is a funny looking character for sure.
> 
> He got that Jew nose.



ahaha)) yes, you're right)
Iliev - "Kurd" Zion-Jew - the leader of the pan-Turkic)) aahahaha))



ASQ-1918 said:


> Why is this troll not banned yet?



I spent the facts.
you always say a harsh word.
I do not want to talk to you.
Goodbye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

BronzePlaque said:


> Because no one takes his imaginary lezgistan crap serious but only himself..Let him enjoy this privilege mate



you make: harsh words shivinizm, discrimination!
so it is impossible!
Your *Nafs* - too strong.
*Auzubillyahi!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Redbull said:


> How do propose to get independence? Fighting won't work.
> 
> Maybe join politics?



I'll tell you one:

We have a policy/deputy (available in Russia and Dagestan) 
(in Azerbaijan under pressure. tyrant state)
we have: Politicians, Sheikhs, Leaders, Soldiers.
we need - the moment - and we will achieve - freedom!

Independence - we solve the problem in:
international committees, conference, parliament, the Majlis, other.
but the "Azerbaijan" continued harassment, persecution, assimilation 
(autochthonous peoples of Eastern Caucasus)!

we require - 1 or 2! :

1. Autonomy in "Azerbaijan".
if the Authority does not provide (not create)
we will solve the problems of efficiency and paramilitary.

2. under tyranny and assimilation! - We will fight, Liberty, and the Jihad.
and create a Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan) Insha Allah!

*Justice - Win!*

or 1 or 2 - "Azerbaijan" itself should be selected
(if make dosing errors - they will answer!)

*-We will win insha Allah!
- For us right and true Alhamdullilahi!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

KingMamba93 said:


> He got that Jew nose.


This nose is common in Turkey's Black Eastern Region. Call them Jew than see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

mehmeTcc said:


> This nose is common in Turkey's Black Eastern Region. Call them Jew than see what happens.



Nothing will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

KingMamba93 said:


> Nothing will happen.


Dude, these guys are Texans of the Turkey. No one understands what they are talking about, yet most of them carry gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

mehmeTcc said:


> Dude, these guys are Texans of the Turkey. No one understands what they are talking about, yet most of them carry gun.



 Bro if they got that Jewish nose they got that nose if they feel insecure about that it is not my problem. Besides I was talking about Aliyev, also Texans are not all gun holding cowboys over here I have a lot of family in Texas the Anglos over there are kind god fearing folk. Anyway if I ever travel to eastern Turkey and get shot you will be the first to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

---
yeah bro! Of course, there are many sites and forums.
I'll write a few more:

*1. the best and most powerful media / social network (Facebook analogy). 
here more than 100 million people around the world! I, too, there is! ;-) Go! 
Complete a simple and free registration of friends! you can vybrot any language! 
English, Persian, Arab, and other languages!*

vk.com
http://vk.com


When complete the registration - you can choose your favorite communities 
and groups (chat / forum room).
let the military community. music, and other communities. 
You can create your own group or community for FREE!

then registered all the nations of the world! (Rusi, Slavs, Caucasians, Asians, Africa, Europe, America, etc.).

after registration.
choose in the search - the right of the "Russian army"
or "Russia against America" or
"Music of the Caucasus" or else. =)
join a group and communicate 
you can start a band and writing about Persia or Iran's Army (although such communities, we also have!))
You can create a lot of you want.
all free!

I suggest you and anyone (from the forum)
who wants to join (Russian forum).

Fear not, there's fun and easy! =)
friendship of the Russian and Pakistani Forum!

who are interested - I will write in detail here and help my friends!
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan-7.html ---!
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html


I highly recommend this particular site!

2. there are just forums and websites (Internet a lot of them)!

RusArmy.com ::
Ð&#8217;Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ&#8249;Ð¹ Ñ&#8222;Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ñ&#402;Ð¼
Ð&#8217;Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ&#8249;Ð¹ Ñ&#8222;Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ñ&#402;Ð¼
Âîåííî-èñòîðè÷åñêèé ôîðóì Military. Èñòîðèÿ Ðîññèè. Äðåâíèé ìèð è Ñðåäíèå âåêà

and many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David2mayes

Subjective statement. No Real value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*200 YEARS OF THE TRAGEDY Lezgin people. HISTORICAL pain should Unity
*






Author: *FLNKA*

These days, many sites Lezgin and media have turned their attention to the fact that in the current 2013 
is the 200th anniversary of the beginning of the historical process of separation Lezgin people.

From the date of the Gulistan treaty between Persia and Russia October 24, 1813 to the present day, 
Lezgin people fell victim occurred in the region of political conflicts.

In addition, January 24, 2013 was exactly '92 since the establishment Lezgins-Lezghin border between 
Dagestan and Azerbaijan. Then the extraordinary congress of the peoples of Dagestan Stalin proclaimed 
the autonomy of Dagestan in the Russian Federation.

The real tragedy for Lezgins turned and the signing of the border between Russia and Azerbaijan, 
Sept. 3, 2010. This day is called the Day of mourning FLNKA Lezgin people.

*Prerequisites establishing boundaries*

April 5, 1860 as a result of administrative reform in the Caucasus region of Dagestan have been formed 
with the center in the city of Baku and Derbent region with the center in Baku.

Thus, the area of &#8203;&#8203;residence Lezgin people was divided between two subjects of the Russian Empire. 
This design does not interfere with the mobility of intra Lezgins.

The same situation continued in the Soviet years when Lezgins can move freely
from Dagestan to Azerbaijan and vice versa. But this was the case and the fact that Lezghin 
intelligentsia was divided between Derbent and Baku.

Intellectual resources of the nation, scattered between the two major centers, Derbent and Baku were unconsolidated, which pushed to the regression in terms of awareness of the people of its unity.

The Extraordinary Congress was not speaking on Lezgins. This fact proved fatal sign to Lezgin people.
Fate formed without the participation of the Republic of Dagestan Lezgins 
and still be solved without our participation.

In this fateful hour interests Lezgin people were completely ignored. 
Border between Dagestan and Azerbaijan held a newly formed directly on the territory 
of compact settlement Lezgin ethnicity.

*Ideological consequences*

Thus, artificially Lezgins were divided into northern and southern, in Dagestan and Azerbaijan. 
There is a stereotype that most Lezgin people living in the Dagestan Republic.

But this is not the case, the share of Dagestan have only a third of the population and Lezgins. 
The remaining part is located south of the Greater Caucasus Mountain Range and the Samur. 
It is for these two geographical features and a live-Lezgins Lezghin border.

One nation was divided into two parts. In this case, all the other peoples of Transcaucasia, compactly
living on their lands - Abkhazians, Ossetians, Armenians of Azerbaijan - given autonomy.

A Lezghins not given. That is why we are today the village after village, meter by meter
area losing their homes. 
Over the years, there was a strong division regression Lezgin people. 
From the south Lezghian etnoterritoriyu jostle Azerbaijanis.

Many villages were azerbaijanization and moved into their language in everyday life, in fact,
the population of these villages was already in the Azerbaijani ethnic terms.
It is, in fact, the main problem Lezgin people - assimilation processes in Azerbaijan.

*Discord among the people as a result of the political division*

On the way to mobilize intra were artificially raised obstacles.
Contacting one of the other people was significantly hampered by the establishment of the border.

All of this is a negative impact on all spheres of life Lezgin society - were severed economic ties centuries. Mountain paths and passes, linking the historic southern Dagestan Shirvan, trapped. 
Deteriorated and cultural ties within a single nation.

A fundamental change has occurred in the life of Lezgins just after the collapse of the USSR, 
when the free movement of people inside was impossible. 
Throughout Lezgins-Lezghin boundaries are only four checkpoints located in Magaramkent area.

This is quite insufficient to maintain the possibility of Lezgin people communicate with themselves. 
There are areas that are far removed from those items.

*The trouble also affected Tsakhurs*

This problem is also widely affected sibling Lezghins, Tsakhur people. 
The same boundary Tsakhur single nation was divided into two parts. 
And, until recently, there's Rutulsky checkpoint that allowed Tsakhurs Dagestan and Azerbaijan
to communicate with each other.

However, at the initiative of Baku this item has been closed on the pretext that through him from Dagestan
to Azerbaijan gets Wahhabism. With incredible ease Azerbaijani authorities have Tsakhur its citizens 
to communicate with their northern counterparts. Tsakhurs Azerbaijan told Turkicized.

*How policies impact on people's lives*

For the ratification of the border treaty between Russia and Azerbaijan and the compromising silence 
voted all Duma deputies from Dagestan. Thus, they have legalized separation Lezgin people.

That is why the signing of the treaty turned a tragedy for Lezgins, which is why the day of his signing 
day of mourning called *FLNKA Lezgin people.*

After the signing of the treaty people have been unable to use all of its waters as the river Samur. 
Under the new rules, the border is not the right (national) banks of the river, 
as it was before, but in the middle.

Thus, it appears that before the internal Russian River was the border. 
Approach to the river to ordinary citizens is prohibited. In this regard, the local population
is experiencing significant difficulties. 
Can be elementary allow residents to use the potential of the Samur River. 
We have before us the example of Western Europe, where people from the Netherlands,
go eat at a cafe in Belgium. What prevents us from moving in the same direction?

It is not known how much longer the current situation continues. Time goes against Lezgin people. 
We are not talking about changing the state border. One could just simplify border regime.

For example, open the crossing points between the Russian Federation and Azerbaijan in each 
of the neighboring municipalities of Dagestan. 
Apart Magaramkent is also Dokuzparinsky, Ahtynsky, Rutulsky and Tlyaratinsky areas.

*The historical memory of the people*

Every nation, is experiencing difficult times in history - stores in its memory its historical pain. 
Circassians - the mass extermination of their ancestor imperial armies, the Chechens and Ingush - deportation.

Jews call their tragedy - the Holocaust. Palestinians call their mass expulsion from their lands "Nakba" - "Catastrophe". Historical pain allows people not to forget that he was a single nation. 
This pain mobilizes and unites.

Lezgins must also remember their historical tragedy. And yearly, monthly, weekly, daily back to it,
talk about it, and find ways to overcome the effects of this national disaster.

*Selim Ahtynsky.
Correspondent Corps FLNKA*

http://flnka.ru/obshestvo/1104-200-let-tragedii-lezginskogo-naroda-istoricheskaya-bol-dolzhna-nas-splotit.html
http://flnka.ru


lezgistan.tv flnka.ru antituran.com tarnama.org xocali.net tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*TIP Lezgins. DIRECTORS Lezgin organizations will discuss the situation in Dagestan*





Author: *FLNKA*

*In Makhachkala*, the other day at the central office of representative 
*in Dagestan FLNKA Lezgin gathered leaders of NGOs* to discuss the difficult 
situation in the country and work together to further work in the *southern Dagestan* in the conservation 
and enhancement of cultural and historical values &#8203;&#8203;*Lezgin people.*

*The event was attended by:

Mirzabekov Alimov - president of the Public Fund "Lezgins";

Feyzudin Nagiyev - Director of the Institute Albanistiki;

Bakhtiyar Mammadov - head of the "Khrakh-uba";

Nadir Akhmedov - chairman of the regional movement "Haji Dawood";

Sardar Agalarov - Director of the cultural and historical heritage of the peoples of Southern Dagestan;

Zamir Zakaryaev - Historian - Arabist, D.Sc.;

Ruslan Gera - FLNKA representative in Dagestan.*

The participants have focused on the development of economic development projects in the region to improve 
the social situation of Dagestan living in the south. Separate questions were raised to help people 
deported enclaves Khrakh-Uba and Uryan-Uba, the performance Bakhtiyar Mammadov.

Mirzabekov Alimov described a number of environmental problems territories Samur pool. He talked about 
its work in conservation conducted once exploration developments are of particular concern to the local population, 
including the euro allocated pollution with heavy metal ions.

Nadir Akhmedov pointed to the lack of organization of the patriotic work of the youth and other
important issues for Lezgin people.

Feyzudin Nagiyev informed about the forthcoming conference in Derbent on Lezgin language and preserve its identity.

Zamir Zakaryaev proposed a historical-archaeological expedition in the highlands of southern Dagestan 
to explore the remnants of fortifications and their assessment at this time.

FLNKA representative Ruslan Hera told those civic leaders FLNKA work plans in the region.

Separate subject of discussion was the situation connected with the rumors about the resignation of the
president of the republic Magomedsalam Magomedov. On this issue was made by Sardar Agalarov. 
"Today, in Dagestan over presidency formed narrow range," - he said.

In his words, the range of uses to the full protection of their position in their ambitions. 
She does not understand the aspirations of the common people of the republic, 
does not know how and in what way to develop the economy, the potential labor force.

He does not understand it, and how to stop the exodus of the working population, slow down 
the process of extinction of mountain villages, to keep original culture of the people of Dagestan. 
"His true face of all this brother showed now, when the attack on the institution 
of the presidency in the country", - said Sardar Agalarov.

According to him, all that is happening around the chair head of the republic, inevitably suggests a lack of cohesion and the administrative team of the President of Dagestan inability to withdraw from the current difficult situation.

FLNKA repeatedly stated, the situation in Southern Dagestan is rapidly deteriorating. The number of acts of sabotage, attacks, in Derbent, and in the mountainous areas. Growing dissatisfaction among Lezgins unfair, in their view, the agreement on the state border with Azerbaijan

Is the rapid radicalization of Sunni youth in the border with Russia and Lezgin Avar regions of Azerbaijan. Slowly but steadily increasing political tension. It's quite obvious.

On the situation has been expressed by many experts. Malashenko of the situation in the region said that the very situation in the region is no longer under control. "It's not called the control. This is called by another name - the destabilization, "- said the expert.

Special urgency attaches to all of these problems and separation Lezgin people. In view of this provision, during the meeting the heads of public organizations Lezgin agreed on the need for joint efforts Lezgin public organizations.

As well as the need for a broad proposals Lezghin public building of the Supreme National Council Lezgin people to deal with all the above-mentioned problems, conservation and enhancement of the cultural and historical heritage of the peoples of Southern Dagestan.

*Information-Analytical Center FLNKA
Makhachkala*
http://flnka.ru/obshestvo/1109-sovet-lezgin-rukovoditeli-lezginskih-organizaciy-obsudili-situaciyu-v-dagestane.html
http://flnka.ru/


lezgistan.tv flnka.ru antituran.com tarnama.org xocali.net tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

*Elnur Melik: "The army of Russian troops must protect - Rusi and Lezgins in Azerbaijan"
*






Event in Ismayilli region of Azerbaijan on the night of January 23, 2013, is no exaggeration to call the popular uprising, 
because the rebellion was not organized by any political leader or party, it emerged quite spontaneously as a reaction 
to the angry people.
Events in Ismayilli somewhat affected and Russia, but more on that below.

The real cause of the conflict lies in the fact that the head of the executive branch Nizami Alekperov, 
for many years used his position to, spit on the rights of the people with impunity plunder area 
has the audacity to insult every day common people. Nizami Alekperov is the brother of the 
Minister of Labour and Social Protection Fizuli Alekperov.

Let me remind you that Nizami Alekperov from 2006 is at the head of the executive branch and is one 
of the main figures of the Nakhichevan criminal gang. 
Ismaillintsy Alekperov said Nizami stranger usurper, corrupt and repressive machine head area. In addition, 
the brothers are owners Alekperov large company «Improtex», monthly sales of up to several billion dollars, 
and also own several dozen commercial properties.

On the night of January 23, the son of Fizuli Alekperov Vugar Alekperov and his nephews 
Elkhan Alekperov (son Nizami Alekperov) and Elmaddin Mamedov, drunk out of the hotel "Chirag" 
(in Russian - Light), which is owned by brothers Fizuli Alekperov, then committed a traffic accident, 
got out and started swearing openly insult and beat up taxi drivers who tried to object to them, 
as well as insulting passers caught near the scene.

Defiantly cursing young Alekperov said, "In Ismayilli no man, except for us, and all of your wives and your 
daughters will lie under question." 
After that the conflict between the general public and relatives of brothers Alekperov. 
A few minutes later the relatives Alekperov crowd of several thousand protesters angered by their behavior. 
Arrived on the scene, the police quickly took away relatives Alekperov, then angry people took and burned 
the hotel "Chirag", and burned several cars and objects belonging Alekperov.

After just an hour after the events of this written all the social networks and online resources of the country, 
and at night, journalists and community leaders went to the area where we saw signs of disorder and 
techniques of internal troops. It was delayed about a hundred people, some of whom are students.

Now, about the meaning of Ismayilli for Russia. In the area there is a village called Ivanovka (Ð¡Ð°Ð¹Ñ&#8218; Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ»Ðµ Ð&#732;Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐ° Ð*ÐµÑÐ¿Ñ&#402;Ð±Ð»Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ ÐÐ·ÐµÑ&#8364;Ð±Ð°Ð¹Ð´Ð¶Ð°Ð½ | ÑÑ&#8218;Ð°Ñ&#8364;ÐµÐ¹Ñ&#710;ÐµÐµ Ð¸ ÐºÑ&#8364;Ñ&#402;Ð¿Ð½ÐµÐ¹Ñ&#710;ÐµÐµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾ Ð² ÐÐ·ÐµÑ&#8364;Ð±Ð°Ð¹Ð´Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ðµ),
densely populated with Russian. Ismayilli different from other areas by the fact that the ethnic composition
is much more diverse, as it except Azerbaijanis also live Russian, Tats, Lezgins, Kurds and Lahij. 
Let me remind you that at the beginning of last year, in his letter to Nizami Alekperov, 
I noticed that the ethnic composition of the population of the district is diverse and the need to treat people with care.

However, after some time, namely, in May, I saw about a hundred of Russian Ivanovka village gathered
in front of the Presidential Administration in Baku demanding the resignation of Nizami Alekperov, 
but, unfortunately, President Aliyev has taken no action.

Ivanovo complained mostly in chaos by Nizami Alekperov, head of the prosecutor's office and the police. 
The fact that Alekperov and his team selected plots in Ivanovo, and those who try to protest, 
threatened with arrest and imprisonment.

I think that this was a very important moment for the international community to respond to what is happening, 
especially important for Russian nationalists, who do not have to stand idly by. Ivanovka, like the rest of the 
territory of Azerbaijan, is home to the Russian. Russian centuries lived happily in Ivanovka, 
but now it turns out that because of the actions of the criminal regime they have to leave their land.

Now Ismayilli all nations - Russian, Lezgins, Tats, Lahij under pressure from Alekperov and mode. 
One can even imagine that the Russian authorities should immediately send troops to Azerbaijan to 
protect ethnic menshistvo of terror by the authorities, 
while Russian nationalists should also express its attitude to this issue.

*Elnur Sohrab oglu Malikov - Chairwoman of IETS, human rights activist, Baku
IA REX
Digest*

*January 24 - the day of separation Lezgin people!
(Lezgins speaking peoples)
Freedom of Caucasian Albania Lezgistan!
Insha'Allah!*





*24.01.2013*


































http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/1113-elnur-melikov-rossiyskie-voyska-dolzhny-zaschitit-russkih-i-lezgin-azerbaydzhana.html
http://flnka.ru/


lezgistan.tv flnka.ru antituran.com tarnama.org xocali.net tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*Fakhraddin ABOSZODA: ISMAILLI - LAST DAVOS ILHAM ALIYEV?
*





In a recent report, "Freedom in the World - 2013", published on January 16, the organization Freedom House notes 
that the state of political freedom has improved in Armenia, Georgia, Abkhazia and Nagorno-Karabakh. 
Georgia raised its status to that country "electoral democracy", being on the list as a result of the 
"first in the country a peaceful transfer of power to an opposition party in the parliamentary elections, 
international observers found free and fair and tagged greater pluralism in terms 
of media coverage," - said.

The report provides a ranking countries in terms of political and civil liberties on a scale of 1 to 7 
(where 1 represents the greatest freedom). 
In this paper the rating of Georgia in terms of political freedom 
has increased from 4 to 3 points, and the level of civil liberties remained the same - 3 points. 
Evaluation of Armenia in political rights improved from 6 to 5 "by eliminating the riots following 
the May parliamentary elections and the entry of genuine opposition party in the legislative body."

Significant is the inclusion in the list of the newest states of the South Caucasus - Abkhazia, 
South Ossetia 
and Nagorno-Karabakh. The report noted that the rating of Nagorno-Karabakh has 
changed from 6 to 5, 
"thanks to the participation of genuine opposition in the July presidential elections, 
and Abkhazia - from 5 up to 4" because of the genuinely competitive elections,
in which the shift was made to independent 
candidates by moving away from mere government or opposition parties, 
"while South Ossetia received a 
score of 7 points for the state of political freedoms and 6 points - for civil rights.

Despite the loud statements by AP of "democracy" of the political regime in the country, 
in terms of the 
democratization of the Republic of Azerbaijan has remained problematic state. 
The organization Freedom House included Azerbaijan in the category of "not free" countries, 
putting him 6 points for political rights and 5 - for the situation of civil rights.

"In Azerbaijan, the level of human rights is below zero," - said an analyst with an international human 
rights organization Freedom House in the South Caucasus, the author of the report 
on Azerbaijan Mahalek Catherine, told BBC Azeri service Leila Najafli.

"After independence, instead of following the path of reform, Azerbaijan went to authoritarianism. 
Especially in the last 1-2 years has increased pressure on journalists and violated
the right to free assembly. 
Now the situation in Azerbaijan is extremely negative. Solidarity with anti-government 
actions is not available 
because students in higher education are subjected to pressure for civic activity. 
Also, there is pressure on the religious activists, "- said K. Mahalek.

According to expert estimates, in 2012, it only increased the pressure and is expected 
to get worse after 
the adoption of the law on freedom of assembly. In terms of civil and political liberties, 
Azerbaijan is in a very bad situation, it can be compared with the Central Asian states.
In the Caucasus, 
Azerbaijan lags behind Georgia and Armenia.






"Azerbaijan believes that the implementation of such international events as the" Eurovision ", 
Global Internet forum or planned European Olympic games, you can present yourself as a" modern, 
beautiful and civilized "state, and the West should not ignore human rights violations. 
The West wants to exporting energy resources of Azerbaijan seriously the basic human rights, 
as it is in this area of &#8203;&#8203;the country is at the lowest level, and the situation is only getting worse. 

If there was a rating below zero, Azerbaijan and would be valued. Azerbaijani authorities must 
understand that they can not do what he wants, just because they have oil and gas. 
For the international community the basic human rights are a priority, "- said the expert.

Meanwhile, on 22 January in Strasbourg meeting of the Committee on Legal Affairs and Human Rights of PACE, 
which discussed and adopted amendments to the report Strasser on political prisoners in Azerbaijan, reports "Turan".

On the eve of the European NGO "European Stability Initiative» (European Stability Initiative) 
were demanding the resignation of the PACE rapporteur Pedro Agramunt 
"for biased reporting and concealing the truth about the authoritarian Azerbaijan." Chetyrnadtsatistranichny report 
"Monitoring of Azerbaijan, or why Pedro Agramunt should resign,"
published on the website of the organization: Why Pedro Agramunt should resign.

The report's authors ESI note that on Wednesday, January 23, at PACE will consider 
two documents concerning Azerbaijan: the first - of political prisoners, 
the second - the "Azerbaijan's fulfillment of 
obligations and commitments." As noted ESI, a document on Azerbaijan's fulfillment of its obligations - the first of its kind since the appointment of Pedro Agramunt and 
Joseph Debono Grech co-rapporteurs on Azerbaijan.

"Very few members of the PACE visited Azerbaijan as regularly over the last decade, as a conservative from Spain, 
Valencian businessman Pedro Agramunt. Agramunt been consistent in its 
approach to Azerbaijan from 
the very beginning of his career, he was a defender of the Aliyev regime. 
The last monitoring report - his masterpiece "- the authors write.

This report, in their opinion, the result of the difficult effort to conceal the 
simple truth is an attempt to deceive: 
in all spheres of democracy can not exist without free and fair elections, 
freedom of speech, freedom of assembly and basic political and civil liberties. 
The situation in Azerbaijan was terrible even 10 years ago, 
and now has only worsened, according to the document. 
"Also ... empty examples of progress, the report is not a single example of 
a positive shift regarding commitments to the Council of Europe 
for the elections, pluralism, local government, the abolition of torture
and ill-treatment, freedom of speech, 
assembly, association, alternative military service or protection of minorities"
- writes "European Stability Initiative."






In general, according to ESI, the co-rapporteurs blind eye is enormous level 
of repression in all fields. 
"This is contrary to well-established standards of the Council of Europe. 
In the early 90-ies of the 
Council of Europe established a set of clear rules to be complied with all the terms. 
One is free and 
democratic elections, others - freedom of speech and expression. 
So have a number of heads 
of government of the camp in Vienna in October 1993. According to these criteria, 
Azerbaijan is not a democratic state, no matter how stretched the definition for the
ears "- the document says.

ESI argues that Pedro Agramunt, all this time we show partiality, must leave 
office co-rapporteur on Azerbaijan.
"This will allow the Council of Europe once again play an important role in Azerbaijan. 
Azerbaijan has never been so in need of reliable monitoring, as it is now, "
- concludes," European Stability Initiative. "

Last May, the ESI spoke on "Caviar diplomacy," 
which accused the government of Azerbaijan
in the bribery loyalty Council of Europe with expensive gifts and sturgeon caviar.

As planned, on Wednesday evening at the plenary session of the PACE winter
session in Strasbourg 
considered two reports on Azerbaijan. The first relates to the implementation of Azerbaijan's 
commitments to the Council of Europe and has been prepared by the 
rapporteurs of the Monitoring Committee Pedro Agramunt (Spain) and Joseph 
Graham (Malta). The co-rapporteurs noted that 
the entry to the Council of Europe, the country adopted the legislative
instruments of the democratic institutions and the fight against corruption, 
but in the implementation of these laws, 
there are some problems. In their view, one of the main problems
in Azerbaijan is the lack of an independent judiciary, which is the main 
obstacle to the rule of law. In addition, the co-rapporteurs 
expressed concerns about fundamental freedoms, freedom of speech 
and expression, of assembly in Azerbaijan.

The second report was entitled "On the follow-up to address the issue 
of political prisoners in Azerbaijan" 
was made a deputy from Germany Christoph Strasser.

Report Agramunt and sin in general found support from parliamentarians. 
Around the same report Strasser were heated discussions. 
Although the requirement of solving the problem of political prisoners is contained in the report 
Agramunt and Sin, which was adopted by 196 votes in favor with two against, the resolution 
on the report of Strasser, they discussed the topic of political prisoners, was not accepted. 
It was supported by 74 deputies in the 125 who voted against. 
It is noteworthy that among the naysayers were Russian delegation that raises some questions. 
The deputy of the Russian Federation Boris Spiegel stated that "the emphasis on the former Soviet Union
and Eastern Europe is the policy of double standards. 

How long will carry the CE control in these countries, regardless of the breach in the Western countries. 
" And Leonid Slutsky went further, arguing that the alleged report Strasser "opens the door to terrorists" (?). 

First Deputy Chairman of the Federation Council Committee on Constitutional Legislation, Judicial and Legal Affairs, 
Civil Society, a member of the Russian delegation to PACE Alexei Alexandrov said that all MPs are interested
in the law applies to law enforcement agencies, but it has no relation to the List which are not of legal 
evidentiary value - sends Vesti.Az referring to the press service of the Russian Federation Council.

In our view, this act Russian deputies in PACE just returned his "duty" of the Azerbaijani delegation,
which supported Russia during last year's session of the PACE! Other explanation, 
we just could not find ... however should be noted that the support of the Azerbaijani delegation then 
had no significance for Russia, which has been subjected to harsh criticism from the British,
French and Spanish. 
In contrast, this time to the position of the Russian delegation has played a crucial
role for the AP in the vote on the report Strasser.
It is no coincidence, he basically accused Strasseris not entering into the Russian deputies he had compiled the report.

"My mission is over today's vote on the draft resolution." Christoph Strasser, commented on the failure of 
its PACE report on political prisoners in Azerbaijan. "The results of the vote - not just my loss, 
but the defeat of the Committee on Legal Affairs and Human Rights Assembly, and the Assembly itself," - said Strasser.
"The very fact, as the debate took place on the report and statements led me in horror" - continued the deputy. 
Strasser said further: "The last word (Samad) Seyidov (head of the Azerbaijani delegation to the PACE. - Approx. F.F.A.)
-" The Council of Europe does not belong to Strasser, and I "(!) - Tells a lot. Current realities proof of those words. "

"Indeed, the presence of political prisoners in Azerbaijan - it's a fact. But many MPs were against my report, "- 
he added. He particularly noted the statement by the Monitoring Committee Rapporteur Agramunt. 
"Agramunt said the release of political prisoners in Azerbaijan. I do not know what it was based on, "-
said Strasser. He expressed regret that the report, which lists the specific names of arrested 
journalists and activists, was not adopted.

Strasser also said that in the process he was put under pressure. 
"I was under pressure, I sent emails. 
Even from the Azerbaijani embassy in Berlin were such letters. 
Even the head of my party sent a letter that supposedly I am not a good member of their party, 
the party that is where I am. 
Performance of Russian deputies were in direct violation of democratic freedoms and human rights, 
they justify violating human rights. 
May, within four years of my term as Special Rapporteur were my mistakes. 
Maybe that's why the result turned out like this, "- said Strasser.

Chairman of PACE Monitoring Committee Andreas Herkel said in his speech that 
"Azerbaijan is one of those countries where human rights are violated regularly." 
"The situation of human rights in this country every year worse. 
The Council of Europe should not be political prisoners "- he concluded.

Introducing the readers comments on the occasion of the official representative of the government of Azerbaijan. 
Assessing neschutochnuyu fight on the report as a way to Strasser pressure on the authorities of Azerbaijan, 
the head of department on work with law enforcement agencies of the Presidential Administration of 
Azerbaijan Fuad Alasgarov in an interview with a reporter haqqin.az said: "The report confirms the political 
background and the pressure that some European circles, in such as Germany, have had on the members and 
leadership of the PACE in order to vote for the report. In fact, all of the work prepared by rapporteur and
his report was part of a political pressure on our country. "

But the views of ordinary citizens who have left their comments on the site haqqin.az: 1) UTNFITYWB: 
«It seems eggs enough. Let vote against the report, but this will only be worse than the people 
(ie the people of Azerbaijan. - Approx. F.F.A.) 2) Fuad Aliyev: «But in this country today, women can 
walk freely, there is religious tolerance" (so said one of the Georgian parliament, opposed the report Strasser.
- approx. F.F.A.). This is not a merit IA and father. It is a merit good-hearted and honest Azerbaijani people "!

Two different views, which once again shows that the government and the people of Azerbaijan live in different
parallel worlds, as we wrote in a previous article.

In our view, any informed reader understand that failure Strasser report on political prisoners
in Azerbaijan is not a measure of political freedom, and in general in this country. 
The problem of political prisoners is a small portion of the huge problem of human freedom in Azerbaijan, 
which is considered by many international observers, and even ordinary citizens, are simply not available in the country.

Meanwhile, in various regions of the country, one after another flare mass protests of the population. 
Mass actions in residents of the district, which began the evening of 23 January, despite the brutal 
suppression by the police, in which injured dozens of people still do not cease. 
Mass arrests, which began in the area, can not stop the protest dissatisfied with the policy
of the authorities on the ground, - the Moderator.az.

Rebellion in the residents of the district population has created the danger of protest wave to neighboring areas. 
According to Moderator.az, in the neighboring Ismayilli Geokchai, Aksunskom and Shemakha areas 
declared state of emergency. January 24 morning Aksunskogo resident district Yu Sultans tried to set 
fire to themselves in response to the neglect of his problems with the local authorities, despite 
his repeated complaints to the president. On the streets of the central cities of these areas in a hurry
to construct police posts. The leaders of the executive branch of the locations to urgently conduct 
soveshanie with the heads of regions. According to the source, it is likely public unrest.
Almost throughout the republic police forces are on alert. 
Enhanced protection of important public facilities and public buildings.

Following the events in the Shirvan region, which includes the above-mentioned localities, January 24, 
in Shabran region group of car drivers "KAMAZ" has tried to block the route of the Baku-Khachmaz. 
According to the source, the cause of action are illegal exactions of traffic inspectorate of the Ministry of Transport. 
On this basis, between the drivers and staff of the inspection there was a collision. 
On the scene attracted a significant number of police officers. The action continues.

In recent years, one after the other are few natural manifestation residents Talysh villages Archon 
(official Archivan) and Narimanabad due to the arbitrariness of police and customs officers on the border with Iran.
The overall situation in the country can bring this and many other extinct and not vosgorayuschiesya 
again and again conflicts across the country to the level of revolutionary centers.

All of this indicates that the country is heading rapidly into chaos and civil war.
It is possible that the protests will continue, and the government will not be able 
to stop them with the help of the military-police car.

Therefore, no more than a fun include comments in connection with developments in the 
residents of the district chief ideologist of mass unrest authorities Ali Hasanov.
"Guilty of events in Ismayilli already detained and punished," - he said the pro-government media. 
But he did not forget to mention "certain forces", "interested in bringing the situation to an 
unmanaged state." "Let no one think that such methods can be made to public authorities to 
refuse to perform their respective functions and public order," - said Hasanov.

At the same time, political analysts in the country continue to debate the issues of democracy and human 
freedoms in Azerbaijan during the election period.

"Today in Azerbaijan, who, in one way or another, involved in politics, talk about democracy, they write an 
article about it, speak about it on the radio and television and, at the same time, for some reason this same 
democracy in the country does not even smell . 
What is the reason for such an absurd situation? 
Let us, for a start, something to compare, and then can be many and it becomes clear that the casket is opened, 
very simple "- writes on minval.az Ramis Yunus of the United States, a political scientist who has worked 
both in high places Azerbaijan and abroad.

"Azerbaijan is already pregnant with the presidential election - the countdown has begun. 
In the normal course of pregnancy and natural (without pathologies) resolution birth country 
after 9 months may create a new president. But already there are signs of habitual Azerbaijan 
abnormalities that can lead to the birth of a stillborn child or endanger the life of the pregnant - 
the future of the country. Not to mention the fact that the current cycle of "elective conception" 
may lead to a certain stage, the need for rapid resolution of surgical births 
(revolutionary "Caesarean section"), "- writes the analyst H. Guliyev on the same site minval.az.

In his view, established between the government and the opposition over the past year relative 
and fragile ceasefire "no peace - no war" with the approach of the presidential election is gradually
transforming into a confrontational bipolar confrontation. Gaining intensive process regrouping of 
political forces in society. In light of the events of recent months can say explicitly and implicitly 
emerging trends. "Due to the geo-strategic background to the situation, the weakness of external 
support and fairly" tarnished "the international reputation of the power driven into the political 
situation tsungtsvanga: anti-democratic model of electoral behavior can eventually lead to a" 
Pyrrhic victory ", the adoption of the same democratic rules of the game already contains substantia
l the risk of loss "- summed Z. Guliyev.






So, while Aliyev boasts "achievements" of his government to the CNN correspondent in Davos, 
Azerbaijan is blazing with fire, and advanced intellectuals looking for ways out of the situation. 
What exactly can cause the unrest in terms of the fate of the state called the Republic of Azerbaijan, 
today, no one really says. However, one can safely say now: the era of the Aliyev gradually come to
an inglorious end! All this suggests that it is likely to be the last visit of Ilham Aliyev to Davos.

IA REX
digest

http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/1114-fahraddin-aboszoda-ismailly-posledniy-davos-ilhama-alieva.html
http://flnka.ru/

lezgistan.tv flnka.ru antituran.com tarnama.org xocali.net tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## mehmeTcc

Freedom to Martians! Azeris must burn in hell! Let's declare jihad on them and free our Martian bros.

Funny guy you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

mehmeTcc said:


> Freedom to Martians! Azeris must burn in hell! Let's declare jihad on them and free our Martian bros.
> 
> Funny guy you are.



funny)) let's act))


----------



## somebozo

I-LEK said:


> I'll tell you one:
> 
> We have a policy/deputy (available in Russia and Dagestan)
> (in Azerbaijan under pressure. tyrant state)
> we have: Politicians, Sheikhs, Leaders, Soldiers.
> we need - the moment - and we will achieve - freedom!
> 
> Independence - we solve the problem in:
> international committees, conference, parliament, the Majlis, other.
> but the "Azerbaijan" continued harassment, persecution, assimilation
> (autochthonous peoples of Eastern Caucasus)!
> 
> we require - 1 or 2! :
> 
> 1. Autonomy in "Azerbaijan".
> if the Authority does not provide (not create)
> we will solve the problems of efficiency and paramilitary.
> 
> 2. under tyranny and assimilation! - We will fight, Liberty, and the Jihad.
> and create a Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan) Insha Allah!
> 
> *Justice - Win!*
> 
> or 1 or 2 - "Azerbaijan" itself should be selected
> (if make dosing errors - they will answer!)
> 
> *-We will win insha Allah!
> - For us right and true Alhamdullilahi!*



Good, Alquaida wants you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

somebozo said:


> Good, Alquaida wants you!



that he wanted Al-Qaeda?
what have they?


----------



## somebozo

I-LEK said:


> that he wanted Al-Qaeda?
> what have they?



Employment for jehadis like you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

somebozo said:


> Employment for jehadis like you!



funny))
How about a couple of million dollars of Saud and Qatar?))
as how about FSA? lol)))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ir.Tab.

I-LEK said:


>



Damn Asad! when will you push the last dictator?




> *Freedom Lezgistan!
> Freedom Talyshistan!
> Freedom Avaristan!
> Freedom Tati!
> Liberty Karabakh!
> Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
> !Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*



Will you accept to live in a united country if a democratic state comes to work in Azerbaijan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Ir.Tab. said:


> Damn Asad! when will you push the last dictator?
> 
> Will you accept to live in a united country if a democratic state comes to work in Azerbaijan?



dude) wait, I say.
*1. it is true, our land and our country should be a Caucasian Albania (Lezgistan).*
2. "Indians" in America live well and save their nation.
but in "Azerbaijan" - we are pressured and harassed. Subhan Allah.
*Our nation requires: 1 of 2 conditions.*

1. or "Azerbaijan" - completes a policy of friendship with Israel. 
and completion of a pan-Turk (Auzubillyahi!).
creates Autonomy: Talyshistan, Lezgistan, Avaristan and others. 
and we will live in peace and harmony!

BUT! there's nothing! We prohibit all! all suggestions are ignored! 
We represiruyut. thrown into prison, and kill! Subhan Allah! 
in "Azerbaijan" kyafirsky mode! "Baku" does not want to reform!

2. if the Autonomy does not create. 
We will continue to destroy and assimilate. then we'll rise all (Talysh, Lezgins, Lezghian group Avars, Tats, Kurds, etc.). we will find allies, and together with a united front, we overturn (crush kyafirsky this mode).
we will establish a civilized Muslim country!
---
people have run out of patience!
*in the north of the "Azerbaijan" - appear Autonomy Jamaat Mujahideen (!) fact*
---
if not create the Autonomy. it will exempt Jihad.

choice! choice dictator! or: Autonomy! or Jihad!

*Autonomy / Jihad -- choice?!*

will choose kyafirsky mode "Baku"?
Autonomy or jihad?
time passes and the patience of the people ends.
---
ps Dude, I wrote it quiet, it's true. I speak the truth Wallach! you can believe or not believe.
but I told the truth Wallach.

*peace to all.*


----------



## I-LEK

*Russian forces (army) will be included in the "Azerbaijan" in 2013!
"Azerbaijan will incur more risk IF SOLVED start a war right now"

Russian political scientist: "Moscow has said the dispute over Karabakh approved"*






Quotes Vesti.Az c political expert, head of the Russian Center for Economic Research of the Institute of Globalization and Social Movements Basil Koltashovym.

- Is Russia preparing for war in Karabakh?

- You must honestly admit that today the situation of Russian monopolies and economies are more risky than in the middle of 2008, when there was a brief war with Georgia. Against the background of many failures in the battle for the European gas market, political and social crisis in the country, a small conflict can see the ruling elite as useful.

Rigidity of Azerbaijan Moscow seems insulting.

If we remember the events of August 2008, we note that in Georgia there was a change in Russia's interest. More importantly, the U.S. side has given Moscow understand what will keep out of the minor disputes for themselves.

Now, when the acute Iranian issue, the United States hopes that the Islamist Iran fall under the weight of its internal contradictions. And this calculation is correct. There is no guarantee that it will fall to the feet is Washington. That is military allies against Iran are not important.

In this environment, Russia may feel more confident in the Caucasus than in the war with Georgia. And the military conflict in which it clearly is on the side of the enemies of Azerbaijan, is probable.

New conflict in Karabakh may even be beneficial in terms of reducing rival - Azerbaijan in the commodities market. Russian authorities carry out unpopular reforms, one after the other, and a distraction to a new military conflict, it may seem to them a convenient solution and from this point of view.

- How is it possible deployment of Russian peacekeepers in Karabakh?

- It is quite probable. And here again we must recall something else from the experience of 2008. War can have a positive impact on commodity prices, objectively speaking time counterbalance the pressure of the crisis. The U.S. is now pouring money into the international financial market, but the market just keep balance. They do not grow, and it is a very important signal. They may fall again, and this is for raw Russian economy will be a blow. The conflict between Russia and Georgia in the summer of 2008 worked as a limitation of price decline. The effect was temporary, but he was. Described points are important for the understanding of Moscow's foreign policy.

- Can Russia to put pressure on Azerbaijan, if he decides to shoot down Armenian aircraft in its airspace in the event of discovery of Khojaly airport?

- I think Russia will have on Azerbaijan pressure. The risks are great for him now. With Armenia, Russia has a large business projects. One of them - the mining of copper, for which there is a felling of ancient wild Teghut. Azerbaijan will put themselves at great risk if you dare to go to war right now.

- How do you see the further alignment of the situation on the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict in the current year? What will be the impact of geopolitical players in the process?

- There is growing evidence that Moscow has said the dispute resolved. Azerbaijan's attempts to prove otherwise in words will be ignored. Attempts to prove in practice - to meet the response. Maybe it will be even military. In this situation, the EU could seriously affect the situation can not, and the U.S. seems to recede into the background.

- What will happen to Azerbaijan if he would support the West in a possible war against Iran?

- Nothing but the deterioration of relations with Iran. West is at war with this country in words and economic decisions. Crisis in Iran intensified. The population is impoverished and irritated by their government. His propaganda is less work. In the United States knows about it and the service needs of Azerbaijan so far only in the form of verbal readiness assistance, and for that many do not pay. War with Iran is to conduct no hurry, remembering how difficult was the conflict of Iraq and Iran in the 1980s.

- How likely solution to the status of the Caspian Sea in 2013?

- I think that this issue will remain suspended. In 2013, hardly anything will change in this matter.

VG
digest

http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/1119-azerbaydzhan-podvergnet-sebya-bolshomu-risku-esli-reshitsya-nachat-voynu-imenno-seychas.html
http://flnka.ru/






lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## I-LEK

*WHITE SUN OF AZERBAIJAN. Rustam Ibragimbekov AGAINST ILHAM ALIYEV
*









Political challenge to incumbent President of Azerbaijan throw all the new shapes. 
Recently, well-known Azerbaijani screenwriter Rustam Ibragimbekov initiated the 
creation of a new opposition movement. In an interview with radio "Liberty", he 
confirmed this information. The film is set almost to the script of the film "White 
Sun of the Desert", from the pen of Ibrahimbeyov.

Opposition playwright

The official announcement of the creation of a new political movement, he said, will 
be held in two weeks. It is assumed that the movement will include many community 
organizations and youth groups, both in Azerbaijan and abroad.

With regards to the members of the movement at this point is ready to be called 
Rustam Ibragimbekov popular among the people of the former adviser to 
President Heydar Aliyev, Eldar Namazov, a native of Armenia, adhering to the middle ground.

Goal of the movement is to unite all the opposition forces in the country to prevent 
fraud in the upcoming presidential elections in Azerbaijan. For this Ibragimbekov 
intends to personally engage the ideological preparation of the organization.

He also mentioned the need for political activity of the Azerbaijani society on the 
eve of the presidential election. Azerbaijani authorities responded immediately. 
January 18 tax police raided the offices of Rustam Ibrahimbeyov.

Rustam Ibragimbekov was born in 1939 in Baku in the family who came from
the ancient city Lezgin Shamahyur, which is now in Azerbaijan called Shemakha.
However, he is not representative of the so-called "Nakhichevan-erazskogo" 
political clan, who with 60 years of the last century manages Azerbaijan.

Ibragimbekov is the chairman of the Confederation of the Union of Cinematographers
of the CIS and Baltic states. At various times he played a screenwriter known
for such films as "The White Sun of the Desert," "The Barber of Siberia" 
and "Burnt by the Sun."

Clinch with authorities

The election for the post of President of Azerbaijan must pass October 16, 2013, 
the expiration of the term of office of the incumbent President Ilham Aliyev.
The ruling party "Yeni Azerbaijan" pushes away the election the incumbent
president Ilham Aliyev.

Influential opposition party Musavat nominated as a presidential candidate 
of their leader Isa Gambar. In general, the opposition has not yet been able 
to come to a common denominator in the choice of candidate.

Probably, this time pointing to the fragmentation of the opposition forces,
Azerbaijan and led Rustam Ibragimbekov initiate similar. On the difficult relationship
of power to Ibragimbekova clearly demonstrates article in the newspaper 
"Yeni Azerbaijan", owned by the ruling New Azerbaijan Party.

Turnovers, which are used in relation to Ibragimbekova Namazov and his 
associates in this article, are very common. Thus, this article Ibragimbekov
called "businessman", "liar" and "fraud" and Namazov - "renegade."

Azerbaijan starts to boil

Recently there has been a sharp rise in opposition sentiment in Azerbaijani 
society, as evidenced by frequent meetings in Baku, invariably ending with 
police intervention and disperse the demonstrators with administrative and 
criminal prosecution of the manifestations.

In turn, the repressive measures of the "dialogue" of power to the opposition 
only add fuel to the fire of public discontent in the Land of Fire. Indeed, the 
malcontents in the country quite a lot, and in general the formation of 
protest quite diversified.

This is the Muslim community, dissatisfied with government pressure on 
religious freedom and democratic forces, the absolute power of the Aliyev
clan angry and authoritarian management incumbent.

Growth of opposition sentiment in the country is a result of neglect by the 
authorities of Azerbaijan public opinion. The authorities seemed to meet their 
own rosy forecasts and noting the often inflated positive trends in a particular area.

Declared from high tribunes economic growth in the country has no effect on the
improvement of the living conditions of the population, as evidenced by the steady 
migration from the country. All this can not go unnoticed. Any resources have 
a limit, including administrative ones.

Activating Lezgins

All these problems are not the majority of the Azerbaijani population, but our fellow 
Lezgins living in this country.

But Lezgins Azerbaijan, unfortunately, do not participate in the broader social
process of Azerbaijani society that greater democratization of the country, 
the protection of the rights and freedoms of citizens.

But Lezgin community of the country - it is a huge social force, with about
a million people. In addition, the desire for freedom and justice has historically
been embedded in culture and psychology Lezgin people.

It seems that our compatriots in Azerbaijan should respond to the call of the
democratic forces, and stand at the forefront of an emerging country wide 
public movement in the struggle for their rights and freedom.

FLNKA closely monitoring the situation in Azerbaijan.

Abdullah Magomedov.
Correspondent Corps FLNKA

http://flnka.ru/politika/1033-beloe...rustam-ibragimbekov-protiv-ilhama-alieva.html
http://flnka.ru/






lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## I-LEK

DESPAIR AZERBAIJAN. NEW MASS DETENTION IN BAKU

From Azerbaijan have increasingly news of more and more people clashes with the police. 
So, at the weekend in a clash of vendors from the Trade Center, "Bean" 
at Baku was detained about 100 people. 
The frequency of mass protest, not a political, socio-economic issues is growing.
This shows the growing instability in the Azerbaijani society. A stiffness official response
to such displays of public discontent, as the number of detainees, 
talk about the growing power of nervousness ahead of the presidential election.

Heart of the matter

Thus, the Caucasian media reported on the incident, in shopping center "Bina" 
held a spontaneous protest sellers 
that displease the sharp rise in prices for rent and other fees.

On January 19, after raising the rent for a unit of retail space by 25%, they began to march on the way to Baku. 
The rally was dispersed by the police, who used rubber bullets and tear gas. 
About 100 people were detained.

The administration of the shopping center "Bean" (Baku), today announced the tenants 
of premises that starting this month, the rent for the outlets will be increased 
from AZN 1,000 per month to 1,250 manat.

January 19 morning disgruntled sharp rise rental vendors started walking in the direction of Baku. Police went to 
meet them, blocking the way of the protesters. In response, vendors mall "Bina" blocked the highway *"Salyan-Astara."*

Cobbles, as the argument

"So we decided to hold a protest. We have no political claims. 
We want to hear President Ilham Aliyev and assisting 
us in solving our problems, "- said on condition of anonymity Caucasian Knot one of the traders.

Police began to encourage the protesters to disperse, warning of the use of force. 
Between the marchers and the police who blocked their way, there was a confrontation.

In response, the police threw stones from the protesters. In turn, the police responded 
with rubber bullets, tear gas is also applicable. There are wounded on both sides.

The move by the protesters, who decided to cast stones at the police in an
authoritarian state, says a lot. 
He says that people are losing their fear of the repressive machinery of the state. 
That starts with all the recent unrest in the Arab world.

Management response and authorities

Arrived on the scene the director of shopping center "Bean" Kyabirya Mammadov. 
To disperse the spontaneous meeting in place rapid response regiment arrived MIA AR. 
Journalists were not allowed to take pictures of what is happening.

According to official data of the security forces have 10 wounded. 
Detained protesters were taken to the 
district Karadag RUE. From there began to be reports that detainees have been beaten.

Press service of the Interior Ministry said that the police did not use lethal
weapons to disperse shares.
However, when analyzing the situation it appears that the authorities have 
banned journalists knowingly 
conduct videotaped events.

In a video posted to the video sharing Youtube clearly shows that not only 
that was used tear gas, the police even beat protesters with batons, 
no resistance. Not to mention the kicks and other "charms" of force.






Desperate people

Businessmen closed their shops. 
This step was taken as a sign of protest against the establishment of the center 
of the administration charge. 
Management is currently shopping center is negotiating with shopkeepers.

Section of the road leading to the shopping center "Bina" in Shih village and surroundings, 
take control of the enforcers. 
Vehicular traffic in the direction of the shopping center is limited. Police officials said that 
this step was taken in view of safety.

Merchants in despair last drop of patience which was to raise the rent. 
On condition of anonymity, one of the 
sellers said that the shopping center has a high rent for more established 
and extremely high fees for energy consumption.

This fee is 90 manats per month from the tenant. And install counters were 
forbidden. If such an outrage going 
on in the capital, in front of everyone, in one of the largest shopping centers 
in the country, what happens in the suburbs?

You can not always persist

Azerbaijani public is also not left out. Interest in the incident showed the opposition political forces. 
The leader of the Popular Front Party of Azerbaijan (PFPA) 
Ali Kerimli on Twitter wrote that "the protesters 
had to listen, and not to destroy."

According to Kerimli need for action against the management of the shopping 
center and the "Bean", which imposes a merchants "baseless charges". 
This new hassle residents with the police, emerged 
seemingly out of the blue, and bloggers responded.

"You can not, just can not always increase the pressure. 
Be sure somewhere something will crack. 
Yes, there was no political demands.
Yes, this is not the party activists and organizations. 
But it is all the more significant and that the common people demanded the protection of their rights, "
- commented the events blogger Gorgud, Azerbaijan, Baku in his diary on the" Caucasian Knot ".

As previously noted FLNKA, protesting formation in Azerbaijan is not only expanding, it is also diverse
in its composition. This time, the indifferent attitude of the state to the state of ordinary merchants 
put up against their government.

A very tough police response to a social (not political) protest, examines how power is the state of 
nervousness ahead of the upcoming presidential election.

All the recent events illustrate the existing contradictions in the Azerbaijani society. 
However, Ilham Aliyev, who cry out to some of the protesters for justice in solving their problems, there is a chance.

This is a chance to show their will to victims specifically in this sensational case. 
Let's see whether it implements at least now his duties as guarantor of the rights and freedoms of the people of Azerbaijan ...

Abdullah Magomedov, a political scientist.
Correspondent Corps FLNKA
.






lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## I-LEK

*Arson in Ismailli. "Arab spring" CLOSER TO BAKU*






Several thousand people rioted in the Azerbaijani Ismayilli district center. The unrest occurred there on the night of January 24. Protesters set fire to a hotel "Chirag" (belonging to the family of the head of the district). Then they were going to set fire to the house of the head region, but ultimately limited, and burning down the premises of nearby cars.

By morning the excitement had died down, but then resumed again. Several hundred people gathered in front of the local administration and demanded the resignation of the Nizami Alekperov. They said no to the demands of the police to disperse and began throwing stones at police. For Azerbaijan - This is the second such excitement with arson after the events in the Cuban area.

Progress unrest

It should be noted that in Ismayilli but Azerbaijanis has a large number Lezgins and Iranian Lahidzhi. Lezgins live here not only in the district center, but also in their own separate villages.

With regard to violence, then that policy to disperse the protesters and used water cannons tear gas. Rally participants drove from the administration building to two kilometers, but they refused to disperse. They chanted. "Resign!" And "freedom."






Several dozen people are reported to have been detained. On the streets of the city are police patrols. As the local residents, the city resembles the place where the state of emergency.

Version with the head of the district

The reason for the riots was the behavior of a Ismayilli participant accident, offend the locals. Version of the identity of the man apart. According to some media reports, got into an accident a car driven by a nephew of the head of the district and the son of the Minister of Labour Vugar Alekperov.

"Alekperov out of the car and began to insult the people who were in the other car. Information about this area began to spread and angry locals gathered, began to smash commercial facilities Alekperov family "- according to news reports.

The authorities, in turn, has denied involvement in the district head relative to the incident. Police said that the dissatisfaction of local residents called speech is Alekperov, and director of a local hotel "Chirag" Emile Shahmardanova

Version with the hotel manager

Thus, according to information provided by the APA police chief Ismayilli Gojayeva Nizami, the cause of the mass protest was the incident with the hotel manager, "Chirag" Emile Shahmardanova operating a motor vehicle while intoxicated.

"Car Shahmardanova crashed into a pole, and then got into a dispute with local residents. Ismaillintsy he expressed his displeasure, and the hotel manager, in turn, has become so sharply answer. The incident began to grow, and then it all ended with arson hotel and car.

According to Nizami Gojayeva information about involvement in the incident, son of the Minister of Labour and Social Electrical safety protection Fizuli Alekperov's not true. "He did not have today in the area. The mention of his name in this context, erroneously, "- said the chief of police.

Arson at home and the district head

Recall that in spite of the presence of the protesters managed to enter the hotel, "Chirag", which as reported by several media outlets owned by the Chief Executive N.Alekperovu area.

As a result, the hotel rooms were destroyed, and the building was set on fire. For a long time firefighters could not get access to the object, the building was blocked by protesters.

Were also torched three cars (one and two Hummer Chevrolet), located on site. After that, the protesters went to the house of the Chief Executive. It was set on fire by a small building in the yard, but the protesters did not burn the house chapter IV, "- said Gojayev.

Scraping Ismayilli

According to our correspondent, in front of Chapter IV had gathered crowd, which demanded his resignation. At the scene were sent to the police and military equipment. According to some reports in the area also came interior troops.

In the morning the police and internal troops began to disperse in Ismayilli protesters demanding the resignation of the head of the district administration. By morning it was aware of five patients (four protestors and one police officer).

They were hospitalized. In connection with an event prosecuted. Director of the hotel, which police believe the culprits disorder detained. Obvious to any observer as two mirror-like incident - now in Ismayilli and happened last year excitement in the Cuban area.






The repetition of the Cuban scenario

Then, we recall, the people took to the Guba region mass protest morning of March 1, 2012. According to different sources of information to 10 thousand people gathered in front of the executive authorities of Cuba.

Gathered district residents were angered by offensive words of the Chief Executive Khabibov Rauf, who said that the Cubans "sold their area and themselves," and demanded his resignation.

Cubans supported in adjacent neighboring Russia, Khachmaz and Qusar areas that in the vast majority are also Lezgins. Individual sources reported that in these areas has been disconnected the Internet, and mobile communications.

Prerevolutionary Azerbaijan

Recall that then, in March 2012, the protesters in the Cuban area stoned town hall, and then broke into it. The city was transferred police personnel from all the surrounding areas, introduced a convoy of 10 trucks with internal troops, three water-jet machines, three armored personnel carriers and three armored vehicles.

Between internal forces and protesters clashes against people was to use tear gas. Police have detained 22 protesters. Was also set on fire house of the head of administration and blocked the entrance to his fire trucks, bringing the house is completely burnt out.

Today Azerbaijani authorities can no longer be hidden from the media and his own people, as far as the intensity of disturbance increased lawlessness citizens of the republic by the authorities. Reigning Nakhichevan clan has long exhausted the resources of the people's trust. This is obvious to anyone who walks the streets of the cities of Azerbaijan and talk to people.

Obviously, the speeches and unrest will continue to repeat until the power will not change the relationship to his people. Otherwise, Azerbaijan expects revolution desperate and hungry for justice for the citizens of the "Arab scenario".

A correspondent in Baku FLNKA

http://flnka.ru/obshestvo/1087-podzhogi-v-ismailly-arabskaya-vesna-priblizhaetsya-k-baku.html
http://flnka.ru/






lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## I-LEK

*In Dagestan RELIABLE bayonet?

in the 90s in the Caucasus 
Muslims waged jihad (Sufi Ahl al-Sunnah) !

in the Caucasus today is terorizm Wahhabi.*






Until the head of Dagestan Magomedsalam Magomedov tried to clarify his fate in Moscow, 
his republic was in good hands.
More precisely - in good bayonets.
There were versions of that in the past, troops from Chechnya and Novorossiysk were
moved there precisely in order to ensure a bloodless change of power.

However, the willingness expressed only rebel People's Assembly but district officials.
Therefore, the basic version of stay of troops in Dagestan is the Olympics.

Dagestan finally got the answer to heshteg "ImeemPravoZnat" on Twitter.
The fate Magomedsalam Magomedov was in the air for almost a week after the anonymous 
source in the Russian government notified the media about the impending resignation.

The head of Dagestan waited a couple of days and drove to Moscow to find out what kind of information leakage: the Kremlin or the camp of political rivals?
Late last night, as reported by sources in the administration head of Dagestan, 
he met with Putin, who left him at the post.

Monday in Dagestan public servants and state employees soul was not in place: 
Rent "boss" or not.
They expressed their concerns publicly at an extraordinary meeting of MPs and local 
chapters. "The political elite" of Dagestan proposed to convene an extraordinary session 
of parliament to adopt a resolution in support of Magomedov.

Head of the republic is estimated zeal, but a spokesman asked to trust the president, 
Vladimir Putin, and "not to use the developing situation to destabilize the situation."

However, a small rally in Makhachkala area, which, according to observers, 
was attended by some "budget unfortunates" destabilization not name.
According to human rights activist Omar Dzhavtaraeva of NGO "Alternative to Violence", 
this action was "mestyachkovoy" and went unnoticed by most people in the country.

So to talk about some of popular unrest is not necessary.
"We always have a change of government is without shocks, and now if the head of the 
republic changed, no rebel would not - he assured the correspondent of" Big Caucasus ".
*- In general, Magomedov as worked and will work. No it does not send down. "

When asked whether it was due to a desire to change the leadership of Dagestan
to the fact that it can not cope with extremism and terrorism, 
and on the noseOlympics Dzhavtaraev answered another question:
"Did someone cope?".

This week obscurity in Dagestani society, a version that regime change 
was planned last year, when in Dagestan were deployed military units from Chechnya.
Reported 20-25 thousand bayonets.
This happened in the spring, after the presidential elections in Russia.
Even then, the transfer of supreme power in the country has generated talk 
of the fact that Vladimir Putin could not leave his post Magomedsalam Magomedov.






Nominations for the Dagestani leaders always agreed in the presidential 
administration with powerful local clans and oligarchs Dagestani origin.

If Suleiman Kerimov Magomedsalam quite satisfied, the business Ziyavudin 
Magomed Magomedov and would like to see at the head of the Republic, 
for example, his son-Umahana Umakhanov or chapter Khasavyurt Sagidpashu Umakhanov.
But talk then remained talk.

In the fall of the already plump troops in Dagestan augmented by another six thousand stormtroopers paratroopers from Novorossiysk.
However, they relocated before the large-scale military exercises "Caucasus-2012",
held in the South of Russia.
The soldiers had to go back. But by October, there is information on the 
participation of military units in military operations against extremists in Dagestan.
People anxiously awaited the start of the "third Chechen," or, even worse,
the intervention in the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict or vnutrigruzinskie case.

No full-scale war since then has not happened. The change of power,
as the present, too, has not occurred.
The only task of the troops entered in Dagestan, is to ensure security 
ahead inevitably approaching Olympics in Sochi.
Sweep of militants in Dagestan is in full swing.
If you believe the experts, compared to about a thousand criminals 
are about 50,000 law enforcement and military.

Results of the 2012 is not let down, but for 11 months of the past year
in the republic killed 217 members of illegal armed groups,
detained 194 and another 21 surrendered.
FSB head of Dagestan Andrei Konin said that security forces broke
Sergokalinsky, Izberbash, Kizlyar and Caspian gang, but the terrorists 
are still active in Khasavyurt, Buinaksk Untsukulsky areas.

For the full year registered 262 crimes of this nature, while in 2011,
over the same period, only 220 attacks and clashes with militants.
Instead of pre-Olympic stabilization Republic notes the growth of terrorist activity.

It turns out a paradox: the more troops in Dagestan, the tougher acts 
of law enforcement, the more attacks.
Elimination of some bandit groups leads to the other.
This can partly be attributed to the network nature of religious criminal communities. 
But the main reason, I think, is that by eliminating perpetrators 
of terrorist acts, the military and the police did not destroy the 
sources of financing of the underground.

According to the results of sociological research Department 
of National and Federal Relations of the Russian Academy 
of National Economy and Public Administration under the President 
of the Russian Federation, 30 percent of respondents in Dagestan 
believe that the attacks pay Republican officials, another 37 percent 
say extortion as the source of the existence of illegal armed groups, 
and only 20 percent indicate on foreign capital flows.

Entrepreneurs and even officials prefer to pay off, and not to declare 
to the police or the FSB.
It's a matter of trust in law enforcement, which will not solve the troop increase, 
or change the head of the republic.

*Svetlana Bolotnikova
Greater Caucasus
Digest*

*in the 90s in the Caucasus Muslims waged jihad (Sufi Ahl al-Sunnah).
in the Caucasus today is terorizm Wahhabi.*

http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/1122-dagestan-v-nadezhnyh-shtykah.html
http://flnka.ru/






lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## I-LEK

*"The Russian army is preparing for the invasion of Azerbaijan?" - Alarmed media
*





*Russian forces (army) will be included in the "Azerbaijan" in 2013!
"Azerbaijan will incur more risk IF SOLVED start a war right now"

Russian political scientist: "Moscow has said the dispute over Karabakh approved"

"The Russian army is preparing for the invasion of Azerbaijan?" - Alarmed media*

Concentrated in Dagestan military units in the spring will begin large-scale anti-terrorist operation, 
which will cover the northern regions of Azerbaijan.

To the Editor of the newspaper "Yeni Musavat" received disturbing information regarding the discussed for a long time, 
Russia's plans against Azerbaijan. According to a diplomatic source in Baku, referring to the military-intelligence, 
the Russian military units that focused since last summer on neighboring Dagestan and Azerbaijan, 
will start in the spring a massive operation on the pretext of clearing the North Caucasus from terrorist groups.

At the same time, will be "organized" transition of persecuted by armed groups on the territory of Azerbaijan, 
followed by the invasion of Russian troops under the pretext of fighting terrorism.

According to the source, on the eve of the operation is planned to create the tense situation in Azerbaijan, 
including in the northern areas bordering Russia. It is possible that during this period in these regions are 
activated, controlled from the North Caucasus militant groups and radical religious elements. 
It should be noted that Russia is pursuing a particularly aggressive policy towards the government of Azerbaijan
and this coincided with the holding of presidential elections in the country, which is suggestive.

The report said that if Azerbaijan will counter the military plans of Russia, it will only cause even more aggressive Moscow. 
It is a part of Russia's plans aimed at the establishment of Russian control over the entire South Caucasus. 
The source reports that the issue is serious.

Since the summer of last year, "Yeni Musavat" referring to the Russian sources wrote of continuous concentration
in Dagestan, Russian military units equipped with the most modern weapons. The inhabitants of Dagestan, 
Russian experts and analysts find it difficult to explain why it took such a high concentration of troops in 
the North Caucasus. Because the concentration of tens of thousands of troops, including Tula Airborne Division,
which was introduced in January 1990 in Baku, high-precision ballistic missiles that could cover targets on land 
and sea within a radius of 300 km, thousands of armored vehicles against acting on the territory of Dagestan,
armed groups, numbering only a few hundred fighters, seems pointless.






Military experts, sources in the Russian Defense Ministry explain the concentration of the troops that 
"Russia should Russia be ready for a large regional war." Russia must be ready for the situation in the region,
which has developed in the region after a possible U.S. invasion of Iran, they say. However, the agenda of the 
United States has no plans to invade Iran. But, apparently, Russia intends to begin the plan to establish full 
control over the Caucasus, without waiting for the U.S. war against Iran.

It is obvious that the Kremlin's plans are not purely military. Since last autumn, Russia began to leverage
indirect impact on the political process in Azerbaydzhane. Loyal protege of President Vladimir Putin Soyun 
Sadigov openly warned that the forthcoming elections will not be easy for the Azerbaijani government. 
"Russia will support the candidate who is a supporter of the idea of &#8203;&#8203;the Eurasian Union, to maintain the 
strategic partnership with Russia," - he said.

Last month, "Yeni Musavat" wrote on the distribution of Russian businessmen of Azerbaijan origin of
rumors that "Putin is preparing a coup in Azerbaijan (in the summer)." However, while it was still not clear
- why the implementation of these plans is to begin in the summer? Obviously, the rumors are not 
accidental, they are backed by Russia's plans of operation, which will start in Dagestan, and then
will be transferred to Azerbaijan.

It is worth noting that the coming to power in Georgia government Ivanishvili increased Russia's chances
to take control of this "rebellious" Caucasus republic. Armenia and so under its control. Hence, all the 
attention and Russia's effort will be directed against Azerbaijan. It is assumed that Russia was not ready 
for Azerbaijan occupation in the classic sense - at the same time it intends to bring to power in his man
and turn the course of the country to the north.

It is obvious that the Azerbaijani leadership is aware of the plans of Russia. But the question is: 
whether the West, which puts Azerbaijan, Russia's plans to prevent this? Proceeding from the 
experience of the events in the Caucasus in August 2008, is not ...
*
Minval.az
Digest

http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/1300-rossiyskaya-armiya-gotovitsya-k-vtorzheniyu-v-azerbaydzhan-byut-trevogu-smi.html
http://flnka.ru/






lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
vk.com/public43930386 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

I-LEK said:


> *"The Russian army is preparing for the invasion of Azerbaijan?" - Alarmed media
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russian forces (army) will be included in the "Azerbaijan" in 2013!
> "Azerbaijan will incur more risk IF SOLVED start a war right now"
> 
> Russian political scientist: "Moscow has said the dispute over Karabakh approved"
> 
> "The Russian army is preparing for the invasion of Azerbaijan?" - Alarmed media*
> 
> Concentrated in Dagestan military units in the spring will begin large-scale anti-terrorist operation,
> which will cover the northern regions of Azerbaijan.
> 
> To the Editor of the newspaper "Yeni Musavat" received disturbing information regarding the discussed for a long time,
> Russia's plans against Azerbaijan. According to a diplomatic source in Baku, referring to the military-intelligence,
> the Russian military units that focused since last summer on neighboring Dagestan and Azerbaijan,
> will start in the spring a massive operation on the pretext of clearing the North Caucasus from terrorist groups.
> 
> At the same time, will be "organized" transition of persecuted by armed groups on the territory of Azerbaijan,
> followed by the invasion of Russian troops under the pretext of fighting terrorism.
> 
> According to the source, on the eve of the operation is planned to create the tense situation in Azerbaijan,
> including in the northern areas bordering Russia. It is possible that during this period in these regions are
> activated, controlled from the North Caucasus militant groups and radical religious elements.
> It should be noted that Russia is pursuing a particularly aggressive policy towards the government of Azerbaijan
> and this coincided with the holding of presidential elections in the country, which is suggestive.
> 
> The report said that if Azerbaijan will counter the military plans of Russia, it will only cause even more aggressive Moscow.
> It is a part of Russia's plans aimed at the establishment of Russian control over the entire South Caucasus.
> The source reports that the issue is serious.
> 
> Since the summer of last year, "Yeni Musavat" referring to the Russian sources wrote of continuous concentration
> in Dagestan, Russian military units equipped with the most modern weapons. The inhabitants of Dagestan,
> Russian experts and analysts find it difficult to explain why it took such a high concentration of troops in
> the North Caucasus. Because the concentration of tens of thousands of troops, including Tula Airborne Division,
> which was introduced in January 1990 in Baku, high-precision ballistic missiles that could cover targets on land
> and sea within a radius of 300 km, thousands of armored vehicles against acting on the territory of Dagestan,
> armed groups, numbering only a few hundred fighters, seems pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military experts, sources in the Russian Defense Ministry explain the concentration of the troops that
> "Russia should Russia be ready for a large regional war." Russia must be ready for the situation in the region,
> which has developed in the region after a possible U.S. invasion of Iran, they say. However, the agenda of the
> United States has no plans to invade Iran. But, apparently, Russia intends to begin the plan to establish full
> control over the Caucasus, without waiting for the U.S. war against Iran.
> 
> It is obvious that the Kremlin's plans are not purely military. Since last autumn, Russia began to leverage
> indirect impact on the political process in Azerbaydzhane. Loyal protege of President Vladimir Putin Soyun
> Sadigov openly warned that the forthcoming elections will not be easy for the Azerbaijani government.
> "Russia will support the candidate who is a supporter of the idea of &#8203;&#8203;the Eurasian Union, to maintain the
> strategic partnership with Russia," - he said.
> 
> Last month, "Yeni Musavat" wrote on the distribution of Russian businessmen of Azerbaijan origin of
> rumors that "Putin is preparing a coup in Azerbaijan (in the summer)." However, while it was still not clear
> - why the implementation of these plans is to begin in the summer? Obviously, the rumors are not
> accidental, they are backed by Russia's plans of operation, which will start in Dagestan, and then
> will be transferred to Azerbaijan.
> 
> It is worth noting that the coming to power in Georgia government Ivanishvili increased Russia's chances
> to take control of this "rebellious" Caucasus republic. Armenia and so under its control. Hence, all the
> attention and Russia's effort will be directed against Azerbaijan. It is assumed that Russia was not ready
> for Azerbaijan occupation in the classic sense - at the same time it intends to bring to power in his man
> and turn the course of the country to the north.
> 
> It is obvious that the Azerbaijani leadership is aware of the plans of Russia. But the question is:
> whether the West, which puts Azerbaijan, Russia's plans to prevent this? Proceeding from the
> experience of the events in the Caucasus in August 2008, is not ...
> *
> Minval.az
> Digest
> 
> " ?" -
> - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐÐµÐ·Ð³Ð¸ÑÑÐ°Ð½ | ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐÐµÐ·Ð³Ð¸ÑÑÐ°Ð½
> - - -
> antituran.com
> " "
> XOCALI: A show of unseen forgery and falsifications
> TolishPress.org
> ÐÐ¡Ð¡ ÐÐ¡Ð "ÐÐµÑÐ³Ð¼Ð°Ð½-ÐÐ¾Ð·ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ" RIGHT CaucasiÐ°ns
> Lezgistan is not Azerbaijan | Facebook
> facebook.com/Lezgistan
> Interesting sites are right (and others)
> Imam Yaraliev Dagestanis Derbent 5000 years (!)
> ÐÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð¼ Ð¨Ð°Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ñ. Ð¢Ð°ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ¹Ñ Ð¸ ÑÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¹, Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÐµÑ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ðº | islamdag.ru
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html
> 
> *Freedom Lezgistan!
> Freedom Talyshistan!
> Freedom Avaristan!
> Freedom Tati!
> Liberty Karabakh!
> Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
> !Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*



what do they exactly want from azerbaijan?



I-LEK said:


> *"The Russian army is preparing for the invasion of Azerbaijan?" - Alarmed media
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russian forces (army) will be included in the "Azerbaijan" in 2013!
> "Azerbaijan will incur more risk IF SOLVED start a war right now"
> 
> Russian political scientist: "Moscow has said the dispute over Karabakh approved"
> 
> "The Russian army is preparing for the invasion of Azerbaijan?" - Alarmed media*
> 
> Concentrated in Dagestan military units in the spring will begin large-scale anti-terrorist operation,
> which will cover the northern regions of Azerbaijan.
> 
> To the Editor of the newspaper "Yeni Musavat" received disturbing information regarding the discussed for a long time,
> Russia's plans against Azerbaijan. According to a diplomatic source in Baku, referring to the military-intelligence,
> the Russian military units that focused since last summer on neighboring Dagestan and Azerbaijan,
> will start in the spring a massive operation on the pretext of clearing the North Caucasus from terrorist groups.
> 
> At the same time, will be "organized" transition of persecuted by armed groups on the territory of Azerbaijan,
> followed by the invasion of Russian troops under the pretext of fighting terrorism.
> 
> According to the source, on the eve of the operation is planned to create the tense situation in Azerbaijan,
> including in the northern areas bordering Russia. It is possible that during this period in these regions are
> activated, controlled from the North Caucasus militant groups and radical religious elements.
> It should be noted that Russia is pursuing a particularly aggressive policy towards the government of Azerbaijan
> and this coincided with the holding of presidential elections in the country, which is suggestive.
> 
> The report said that if Azerbaijan will counter the military plans of Russia, it will only cause even more aggressive Moscow.
> It is a part of Russia's plans aimed at the establishment of Russian control over the entire South Caucasus.
> The source reports that the issue is serious.
> 
> Since the summer of last year, "Yeni Musavat" referring to the Russian sources wrote of continuous concentration
> in Dagestan, Russian military units equipped with the most modern weapons. The inhabitants of Dagestan,
> Russian experts and analysts find it difficult to explain why it took such a high concentration of troops in
> the North Caucasus. Because the concentration of tens of thousands of troops, including Tula Airborne Division,
> which was introduced in January 1990 in Baku, high-precision ballistic missiles that could cover targets on land
> and sea within a radius of 300 km, thousands of armored vehicles against acting on the territory of Dagestan,
> armed groups, numbering only a few hundred fighters, seems pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military experts, sources in the Russian Defense Ministry explain the concentration of the troops that
> "Russia should Russia be ready for a large regional war." Russia must be ready for the situation in the region,
> which has developed in the region after a possible U.S. invasion of Iran, they say. However, the agenda of the
> United States has no plans to invade Iran. But, apparently, Russia intends to begin the plan to establish full
> control over the Caucasus, without waiting for the U.S. war against Iran.
> 
> It is obvious that the Kremlin's plans are not purely military. Since last autumn, Russia began to leverage
> indirect impact on the political process in Azerbaydzhane. Loyal protege of President Vladimir Putin Soyun
> Sadigov openly warned that the forthcoming elections will not be easy for the Azerbaijani government.
> "Russia will support the candidate who is a supporter of the idea of &#8203;&#8203;the Eurasian Union, to maintain the
> strategic partnership with Russia," - he said.
> 
> Last month, "Yeni Musavat" wrote on the distribution of Russian businessmen of Azerbaijan origin of
> rumors that "Putin is preparing a coup in Azerbaijan (in the summer)." However, while it was still not clear
> - why the implementation of these plans is to begin in the summer? Obviously, the rumors are not
> accidental, they are backed by Russia's plans of operation, which will start in Dagestan, and then
> will be transferred to Azerbaijan.
> 
> It is worth noting that the coming to power in Georgia government Ivanishvili increased Russia's chances
> to take control of this "rebellious" Caucasus republic. Armenia and so under its control. Hence, all the
> attention and Russia's effort will be directed against Azerbaijan. It is assumed that Russia was not ready
> for Azerbaijan occupation in the classic sense - at the same time it intends to bring to power in his man
> and turn the course of the country to the north.
> 
> It is obvious that the Azerbaijani leadership is aware of the plans of Russia. But the question is:
> whether the West, which puts Azerbaijan, Russia's plans to prevent this? Proceeding from the
> experience of the events in the Caucasus in August 2008, is not ...
> *
> Minval.az
> Digest
> 
> http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/1300-rossiyskaya-armiya-gotovitsya-k-vtorzheniyu-v-azerbaydzhan-byut-trevogu-smi.html
> http://flnka.ru/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lezgistan.tv
> flnka.ru
> antituran.com
> tarnama.org
> xocali.net
> tolishpress.org
> vk.com/public43930386
> facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562
> facebook.com/Lezgistan
> Interesting sites are right (and others)
> defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
> http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html
> 
> *Freedom Lezgistan!
> Freedom Talyshistan!
> Freedom Avaristan!
> Freedom Tati!
> Liberty Karabakh!
> Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
> !Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*



what do they exactly want from azerbaijan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Ayush said:


> what do they exactly want from azerbaijan?
> what do they exactly want from azerbaijan?




1. Russia will not allow the entry ("Azerbaijan") and the construction of NATO bases in Baku!
2. Russia demands respect.
3. Russia calls for respect for the Talysh, Lezgins, Avars and other Indigenous autochthonous peoples "Azerbaijan".

construction of a NATO base in Baku.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## montecarlo

you monkey dont even try that.

you monkey dont even try that.


----------



## Narodnaya

who started the topic speak of free masons nd u want freedom but play into their designs with these notion while they laugh at you.kavkaz you say but at each others throats its such a mess of the world with bloodshed. have sense and end with the confusion


----------



## I-LEK

Narodnaya said:


> who started the topic speak of free masons nd u want freedom but play into their designs with these notion while they laugh at you.kavkaz you say but at each others throats its such a mess of the world with bloodshed. have sense and end with the confusion



you criticize me? my people? and my region?

Look at yourself and your country.

Russia is afraid to participate in politics!
Russia does not protect its allies and partners!
Russia does not protect even their own people (150 people / nationality)!
Russia fears Turkey!
Russian fears Azerbaijan!
continue?

you continue to criticize me?

Russia can be a strong = Rusi (Slavic) + North Caucasians = strong Russia!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

is Lezgin dialect very much different from Azari Turkish and Chechen?

forgive me for my ignorance

i have seen YouTube videos on Kavgaz region. Beautiful people, lovely natural environment. Not an area I wish to have more wars and violence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> is Lezgin dialect very much different from Azari Turkish and Chechen?
> 
> forgive me for my ignorance
> 
> i have seen YouTube videos on Kavgaz region. Beautiful people, lovely natural environment. Not an area I wish to have more wars and violence









*
Thank you friend. I say:

We Lezgins. We Lezghian group (Agul, Archi, Budukh, Kryz, Lezgin,
Rutulsky, Tabasaran, Udi, Tsakhur) of more than 2.5 million !

We Aryans-Caucasians. We Caucasus mountains. We Nakh-Dagestan group. 
We Dagestan group: Avars (+ Avar group), Dargin, Lezgins (+ Lezghian group), Laks.

(Caucasus.Nahskaya gruppa.Vaynahi: The Chechens and Ingush)

1) Caucasus.Dagestan.Lezginy. + 2) Caucasus.Chechnya.Ingushetiya. = 1+2 = Brothers!










"Lezginka" - Lezginka dance! it is popular! his dancing all Caucasians and Cossacks!






"azAri" = Persian Tabriz!
"azEri-Turks" - artificial nation has assimilated: Talysh, Lezgins, Kurds, tachi, gilyan, 
Persians, Armenians, Avars, Georgians. + Altai Altai nomads - Oguz = "Azeri-Turks."

"Azerbaijan" - fake, artificial state created in 1918! 
used to be a Caucasian Albania. Arran. Shirvan. Lezgistan. Talyshistan. Avaristan. Karabakh !

We are Muslims! We Sunnis! We Aryans-Caucasus (kavkasionsky Aryan 
race and the nation)!

we are not the Turks! land of Turks - is Altai.

!Caucasus for the Caucasians!*


VIDEO
[video]vk.com/video137523598_164669251[/video]
http://vk.com/video137523598_164669251
http://vk.com/video133773303_164470444
VIDEO
http://www.ex.ua/view_storage/214448296488
























lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
vk.com/public43930386 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## I-LEK

montecarlo said:


> you monkey dont even try that.
> 
> you monkey dont even try that.




funny) to - look - Moderators? =)
this troll (fake) - registered - for one message (yelling and swearing).

Trolls such gross and inappropriate - to ban.
IMHO. =)


----------



## Narodnaya

think you have something against turtsiye. you will have this problem as long as nato stays in this region frontline for america to give pressure and put c.a.r in there influence. but violence and bitterness amongst people in region kavkaz and below is not answer, it serve nato purpose as they want weak and distracted country here.


----------



## I-LEK

Narodnaya said:


> think you have something against turtsiye. you will have this problem as long as nato stays in this region frontline for america to give pressure and put c.a.r in there influence. but violence and bitterness amongst people in region kavkaz and below is not answer, it serve nato purpose as they want weak and distracted country here.



You're partially right one.
we are against - the pan-Turkists.

(Yes indeed, in the region of the Balkans to Fergana, all suffer from the actions of a pan-Turkists. 
their leaders in the State Department.)

NATO is increasing its pressure on all regions.

*we are small, but we are proud and free people - we will defend ourselves ! we are not afraid !**
but Russia's nuclear - afraid (NATO and Co.)! pity, shame.. =(* 

if Russia is the passive assistance - to us.
we will operate in a new direction.

(also Russia must not lose Syria.
otherwise it will be a victory for NATO, Sion-Saud, Israel and Turkey. 

Today "the front" - is Syria!
Iraq and Libya - "betrayed" ... we lost ..)

I am glad that Putin looks with sympathy - in our organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

*
We have a New Year! Hooray! Sagray Lezgiyar!
look at this site - DIRECT - Ether ("live) Live Broadcast!

http://moslezgi.ru/

http://moslezgi.ru/

http://moslezgi.ru/novosti/537-navruz-2013.html

http://moslezgi.ru/novosti/537-navruz-2013.html






Nowruz 2013!

Everyone brings holiday Nowruz!

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Nowruz Mobarak -- better life in the new year - more dancing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

* I my motherland! I am a resident of Arran ! 
Arran my blood ! I am a representative of Arran ! I - Arran !

help - we free (win, freedom) !






Arran - are Albania (Caucasian Albania / Arran / Shirvan / Lezgistan / Lekiya/ Dagestan / Talyshstan / Avaristan / Tati, etc.) !










but there was a tragedy!
Turkish army (formerly the Ottoman army) - staged many genocides - and attacks - in the Caucasus, Transcaucasia, Caucasians!




destroying our people, the army, the elite!
Turkey - creates an artificial "Azerbaijan 1918"! the horror! damn! Astafirllah! devils they are!

other materials:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-introduction/225112-salaam-lezgins.html

We will refund Arran (Caucasian Albania !) ! Insha'Allah !

Freedom of Arran (Caucasian Albania !) !*
















I-LEK said:


> 000





I-LEK said:


> 111





I-LEK said:


> 222





I-LEK said:


> 333





I-LEK said:


> 444





I-LEK said:


> 555







VIDEO
vk.com/video137523598_164669251
http://vk.com/video137523598_164669251
http://vk.com/video133773303_164470444
VIDEO
http://www.ex.ua/view_storage/214448296488





http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...olchis,_Iberia,_Albania,_Etc.jpg ?uselang=ru
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0% D0%BD.gif?uselang=ru
http://www.talish.info/2/taloish11.jpg







lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
vk.com/public43930386 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

*Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania - Lezgistan!*


----------



## ShahidT

why is there so much factionalism, separatism and fitna in the muslim world? I-LEK give it up and learn to live in peace with your muslim brothers and sisters. so sick and tired of all this s**t.


----------



## I-LEK

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> why is there so much factionalism, separatism and fitna in the muslim world? I-LEK give it up and learn to live in peace with your muslim brothers and sisters. so sick and tired of all this s**t.



*Auzubillyahi! this is my motherland! this is my land! This is my country!
I and my people are going to fight! 
our country - destroyed. captured and had occupied! 
how can you say - "give up the homeland"? it is impossible!

this is the Caucasus! a land of Caucasians!
"Azeri-Turks" - artificial people! this is a people alien - from Altai!
"Azerbaijan" was introduced in 1918 with the support of the Turkish army !!! the horror! 
We host, we are indigenous, autochthonous we! this is our land! 
aliens - should get the hell out)) 

You give up too - from Kashimir and Balochistan))
Kurds say - "slavery" - "Kurdistan will not work - you slaves!" - You want it?
Palestinians say - "there is no Palestinian - you slaves!"

you have no idea of the Caucasus and its real problems!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShahidT

look theres no need to get upset. this thread is about the caucasus lets stick to that, dont bring kashmir or balochistan into it.

all that i'm saying is theres better ways to promote your cause rather than provocation. the racial undertones don't help. turks, azeris all are caucasians. turkish people have more than 99% native anatolian genes, so don't degrade them for nothing. you can work this problem out in an amicable way by understanding each others problems. to me it seems like its a case of your identity getting forgotten amidst the larger cultural identities present there. if you're concentrated in a particular place, you should push for meaningful autonomy to protect your political, cultural, linguistic (don't know) rights or whatever you hold dear to you.

over time the consequences can be seen and adjusted with consensus. but historical boundaries keep shifting thats the way of the world. people cannot ask for land based on some ancient claim someone may have to it, or else half the people in the world would be displaced. best to look at this issue through context of your neighbours and countrymen as fellow muslims. there are so many other problems there right now related to under-development and foreign hands causing turmoil. it's best you unite to kick out zionazi and american influence from that region. otherwise they see you bickering and fund one group against the other, playing you like puppets. trust me the history of our subcontinent was similar the british played ethnic groups and nawaabs/rulers against each other, only to occupy and destroy the position of muslims in the end.

sorry if it came off the wrong way perhaps i misunderstood what you are trying to convey. it would be best if you list your specific demands, and perhaps some background on what the historically and presently defines your people, on basis of which you seek autonomy? this will help us learn more and in solid, clear terms what your cause is about/where you're coming from. right now thats getting lost behind all the maps, images and colorful sloganeering.

and i do know a little about the caucasus, but mostly just the proxy or official wars with russia and georgia/nato since collapse of soviet union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> look theres no need to get upset. this thread is about the caucasus lets stick to that, dont bring kashmir or balochistan into it.
> 
> all that i'm saying is theres better ways to promote your cause rather than provocation. the racial undertones don't help. turks, azeris all are caucasians. turkish people have more than 99% native anatolian genes, so don't degrade them for nothing. you can work this problem out in an amicable way by understanding each others problems. to me it seems like its a case of your identity getting forgotten amidst the larger cultural identities present there. if you're concentrated in a particular place, you should push for meaningful autonomy to protect your political, cultural, linguistic (don't know) rights or whatever you hold dear to you.
> 
> over time the consequences can be seen and adjusted with consensus. but historical boundaries keep shifting thats the way of the world. people cannot ask for land based on some ancient claim someone may have to it, or else half the people in the world would be displaced. best to look at this issue through context of your neighbours and countrymen as fellow muslims. there are so many other problems there right now related to under-development and foreign hands causing turmoil. it's best you unite to kick out zionazi and american influence from that region. otherwise they see you bickering and fund one group against the other, playing you like puppets. trust me the history of our subcontinent was similar the british played ethnic groups and nawaabs/rulers against each other, only to occupy and destroy the position of muslims in the end.
> 
> sorry if it came off the wrong way perhaps i misunderstood what you are trying to convey. it would be best if you list your specific demands, and perhaps some background on what the historically and presently defines your people, on basis of which you seek autonomy? this will help us learn more and in solid, clear terms what your cause is about/where you're coming from. right now thats getting lost behind all the maps, images and colorful sloganeering.
> 
> and i do know a little about the caucasus, but mostly just the proxy or official wars with russia and georgia/nato since collapse of soviet union.



good friend, soon I'll write here. (a few hours).
* language of diplomacy =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caucasian Albania

revojam said:


> In short you are just another Turk-hater persian acting as if you are a citizen of Azerbaijan , spreading false information , maps hoping the destruction of Azerbaijan.Now if false flagging was not enough you are trying to steal member from this forum?!?? Enjoy your ban



I am from Azerbaijan originally but now live in UK. I support freedom from you Mongols. Pan-Mongol stealing lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

revojam said:


> In short you are just another Turk-hater persian acting as if you are a citizen of Azerbaijan , spreading false information , maps hoping the destruction of Azerbaijan.Now if being false flagger was not enough you are trying to steal membesr of this forum?!?? Enjoy your ban



I'm not - "chest of gold" - that would steal)))

you just worry about the pan-Turkic empire))


----------



## Caucasian Albania

I-LEK said:


> aa understood understand)) okay wait for me there too!
> Register with you soon too!)
> you admin - Iran Military Forum. net? - I'll be right =)
> 
> (hopefully a simple registration)



Yes, it is very simply.  And no I am not admin.
let me know when you registered and I will message you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Caucasian Albania said:


> I am from Azerbaijan originally but now live in UK. I suppose freedom from you Mongols. Pan-Mongol stealing lands.



....and here comes classic Persian insults like mongol/donkey used againts Azeri Turks living in Iran.Yes yes i am sure you are not Persian.


----------



## Caucasian Albania

revojam said:


> ....and here comes classic Persian insults like mongol/donkey used againts Azeri Turks living in Iran.Yes yes i am sure you are not Persian.



Azari have never and never will be Turks. 
We are Aryans from aran and you are Mongols from Monglia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

Caucasian Albania said:


> Azari have never and never will be Turks.
> We are Aryans from aran and you are Mongols from Monglia.



...and here comes another Persian myth : Aryan supremacy bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caucasian Albania

revojam said:


> ...and here comes another Persian myth : Aryan supremacy bullshit



I never said we are superior. I said Azaris are not Mongols. 
What's so hard to understand? ohh yes I forgot you are a delusional pan-Turk 

Down with fake Turkish state and freedom to all lands you are occupying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

I-LEK said:


> globalization is evil. multi-culture is globalization. Assimilation is globalization. globalization is the Masons. Globalization is slavery! I am not a slave! I am for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> We have no relationship with Iran. We are neutral.
> conflict between the United States, Israel, Iran, Azerbaijan, and others.
> - I just added the news.




Globalisation is not evil. Different cultures mixing together is a good thing. I live in Pakistan and it has many different ethnicity and languages, and many of these ethnicity are mixing together and becoming one. We are even open to western and American culture and have taken some of its traits.

Our national language is Urdu which is a mixture of different languages, Persian, Arabic, turkish etc.

Allah divided us into different nations, each nation had their own prophets. But then Allah sent the last prophet Muhammad (saw) and made all these nations in to one, isn't this a form of globalisation?


Do you think it is wrong for a white woman to marry a black man? Is it wrong for a persian to marry an Arab?

Look at America, they accept anyone from the world to be the part of American society, they are white majority, with a black president! And they are ruling the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

RangerPK said:


> Globalisation is not evil. Different cultures mixing together is a good thing. I live in Pakistan and it has many different ethnicity and languages, and many of these ethnicity are mixing together and becoming one. We are even open to western and American culture and have taken some of its traits.
> 
> Our national language is Urdu which is a mixture of different languages, Persian, Arabic, turkish etc.
> 
> Allah divided us into different nations, each nation had their own prophets. But then Allah sent the last prophet Muhammad (saw) and made all these nations in to one, isn't this a form of globalisation?
> 
> Do you think it is wrong for a white woman to marry a black man? Is it wrong for a persian to marry an Arab?
> 
> Look at America, they accept anyone from the world to be the part of American society, they are white majority, with a black president! And they are ruling the world.



let me tell you =)
is bad), I'm sure.
there is not "good."

Métis - are mankurts and traitors, they do not know their culture, blood, and other things. they believe in someone else's ideals. genetics, anthropology, race(rasovedinie), ethnology, dna, biology, anatomy, and other sciences - study other))

*Allah - created us - individual!) ( diverse. separately.) 
no - one!  then - no, not "all the people in one" - Auzubillyahi!) 
it is contrary to human life, Fitri and Islam!)*

Yes, I think - it's not right. Read books and learn a lot of science. Métis - have genetically unlucky (bad). this is wrong. Thoroughbreds - strong iman, good health, smart, beautiful, the best. (teach - the history of mankind - of civilization)
analogy ... if "2 billion (MLR) The Chinese will come to Pakistan..." - How will Pakistan?
or "300 million Pakistanis arrive in Bulgaria" - that would be?
(An analogy), and other analogies.

*I respect all (European, African, and other!)
(Europeans for Europeans, Africans for Africans. and others)
but I do not respect - call globaliatsii, multi-culture, assimilation! ZOG. bad. haram *

Lol)) Zion-America  - a smelly boiler - remelting Nations - one messy, multi-cultural flock of zombie sheep. they have no national culture! their culture - a Coco-Cola)) they have no language, no tradition, no society, national policy. There is nothing)

Lol) black-Mason Obama)) White-Mason Bush)), they really run the world))

Please - do not write "pro-multi-culture" - Please friend =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Caucasian Albania said:


> Azari have never and never will be Turks.
> We are Aryans from aran and you are Mongols from Monglia.



funny answer bro;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caucasian Albania

I-LEK said:


> =) /profile/?u=95818 =)



I have sent you a message

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

Caucasian Albania said:


> I never said we are superior. I said Azaris are not Mongols.
> What's so hard to understand? ohh yes I forgot you are a delusional pan-Turk/mongol
> 
> Down with fake Turkish state and freedom to all lands you are occupying.
> 
> MONGOL, go back to Mongolia!!!



PDF is a respected forum where individuals debate in a civilized manner..This is not Youtube.....So you better read the forum rules first..Such posts only shows your true level and degrade PDF...There are various ways of showing your opinions..Your post is reported @Aeronaut @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caucasian Albania

BronzePlaque said:


> PDF is a respected forum where individuals debate in a civilized manner..This is not Youtube.....So you better read the forum rules first..Such posts only shows your true level and degrade PDF...There are various ways of showing your opinions..Your post is reported @Aeronaut @WebMaster



Really? when people talk about truth about the Fake Turkish state then we are not talking in civilized manner? 
what sort of logic is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

language of diplomacy - members =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShahidT

I-LEK said:


> good friend, soon I'll write here. (a few hours).
> * language of diplomacy =)



your few hours has turned into few days, yet no reply. it's okay, whatever your aims I wish you luck  so long as it's peaceful and not divisive. khuda hafez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*In "Azerbaijan 1918", the police prevented a meeting with activists of the Popular Front population of the village of Nij Udi *







In Sabirabad police foiled a meeting organized by the activists of the local branch of the Popular Front Party (PFP). A meeting with activists of the population was thwarted in Nij village, officials said PPFA.
The meeting was scheduled for April 20 in the yard of a private home of a local party activists Sahib Rustamli.
The police broke into the yard, announced the event was illegal and disperse the crowd, reports haqqin.az.

In this case, security forces turned the tables and forced everyone out. Violence and abuse were family members of the house owner, wrote on his Facebook page party spokesman Natig Adilov.
Another similar incident took place on the same day in the village of Nij at a meeting with activists of the Popular Front Party workers and small business representatives Gabala. The meeting was held in the tea house. The police broke into the tea-house and threatened the crowd, the head of the Youth Committee of the Popular Front Party Abulfaz Gurbanly.
Deputy Chairman of the Popular Front Geza Bayramly considers the actions of the authorities "deliberate provocation", reports contact.az.






Comments to police in connection with the incident and statements activists PPFA yet.
"Caucasian Knot" also reported that on April 2 PPFA Veysyal Gasimov activist was detained for 10 days for disobeying police. The party considers an administrative arrest Gasimov unfounded. Spokesman of the Popular Front Party suggested that administrative detention and arrest of activists linked to his intention to take part in a rally demanding the release from detention theologian Taleha Bagirzade.

http://flnka.ru/digest-analytics/20...-pnfa-s-naseleniem-v-udinskom-sele-nidzh.html
http://flnka.ru

_Caucasian Knot
Digest_






*
lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
vk.com/public43930386 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania (Arran/Shirvan) - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*Pre-European Council FLNKA
Important issues discussed at the Council of Autonomy*





_The deputy of the State Duma and the president Mamed Abbasov FLNKA Arif Kerimov_

The deputy of the State Duma and the president Mamed Abbasov FLNKA Arif Kerimov
The meeting was attended by President Karimov FLNKA AP, the members of the Council: M. Abbasov, Asal AM, Ahadullaev DR, Babaev, A., Gereev RM, EF Kisriev Kurbanov RV, Mamedov SK, Naghiyev FR, Sarkarov AZ, Shamsudinov AK, Chairman of the Audit Committee FLNKA Mursalov SB, as well as Chairman of the Board TRLNKA Kerimov VP . and head of the Institute of Oriental Studies of the Russian Academy of Sciences Alikberov AK

FLNKA president Arif Kerimov, opening the session, briefly spoke about since the previous meeting of the Board of events and activities. He noted that some of the tasks assigned to the organization at the last meeting of the Council, becoming reality. Earned a national training program for cadres of talented young people - students and young professionals, helping them. Retraining. FLNKA failed to send for training in Europe and one student planned to send another fall. They will be trained in the field of international law.

Arif Kerimov drew attention to a particularly significant event - one of the members of the Board FLNKA Abbasov Mammad Magaramovich became a deputy of the State Duma. It is on behalf of the entire organization congratulates Mamed Abbasov and presented him with gifts.
"I have no doubt that Mahammad Magaramovich will adequately represent Lezghian, Dagestan people in the State Duma. We all hope that he succeeds in his work Lezguin reflect the aspirations of the people, "- said Arif Kerimov.
Mamed Abbasov thanked all members for congratulations.

"Joining the powers of a deputy of the State Duma, I chose the committee on housing policy and housing and communal services and became a member. Dagestan is one of the most pressing issues to be addressed urgently, "- said Abbasov, adding:" My job in the State Duma will not interfere with social activities and I will continue to participate actively in the work of the Council FLNKA. "

One of the most important issues on the agenda was the discussion of the delegation FLNKA another trip to Europe. Arif Kerimov and Ruslan Kurbanov told that the upcoming trip will be very intense. FLNKA delegation at the invitation of the UN Committee on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights in Geneva to take part in its 50th session. It will discuss a report on the human rights situation in Azerbaijan Lezghins by the experts FLNKA. No less important will be meeting with members of parliament European Parliament, as well as negotiating a possible opening FLNKA Representation in Brussels.

In addition delegation FLNKA visit Berlin where he will meet with OSCE leading expert on human rights and political prisoners in Azerbaijan;
The meeting presented an outline to the crest FLNKA, developed by a group of authors who, in close collaboration with experts in the art of ornamental Lezghins and heraldry. Council members supported the preliminary sketches, which will be finalized and presented in their final form at the next meeting.





_Lezghins Leaders and 1 Rusi(Slavs) analyst._

Discussion of the concept of strategic development FLNKA was next on the agenda. Council members reviewed a preliminary concept, which had been set priorities for the short and medium term, taking it as a basis for further refinement.
A detailed but concise presentation by Ruslan Gereev, who heads the regional office in FLNKA RD. He spoke on the agenda of the first results of the work of representatives FLNKA in some areas and cities RD and suggested some personnel changes that should improve the functioning of these offices.

Arif Kerimov, moving on to the next item on the agenda, said that according to the decision of the 4th Congress of FLNKA planned to hold a conference on Lezgin.
He introduced all the members of the Board up to date: "We discussed at the last meeting of the Council on this issue and the proposal of the Board left it open. However, it turned out that one of the members of the Board FLNKA Feyzudin Naghiyev already preparing for the conference, the place and date of which have already been identified. In view of these circumstances it seems to me inappropriate to conduct the training in parallel directly to the two conferences and focus on that which is immediately scheduled, that is, to support the project Feyzudina Nagieva. However, we still have not received the program of the conference, do not know the subject of sections from which it will be and who will be involved in it. "

He then gave the floor to Feyzudinu Nagiyev, who briefed the Council on how the language is being prepared for the conference, to be held May 16, 2013 in Lezgi theater. The conference will be devoted to the state Lezguin language and its prospects. He promised to send as soon as the conference program. It was decided to support this event and combine it with visiting FLNKA Council meeting, which is scheduled to take place in Dagestan in the month of May.
Babaev drew the attention of all participants of the meeting that the Board members should pre-setting all aware of their projects, so that such important events as scientific conferences were held at a higher level corresponding to the status FLNKA. He said: "Such events should be held under the auspices of FLNKA and independent initiatives, agreed with the Council, make certain dissonance in the work of the organization."

Another topic of the meeting was to discuss the problems of foreign language place names rename and restore its original name in the historical lands lezghin peoples reflected in the recommendations of the 4th Congress of FLNKA. It was decided to include the issue on the agenda of visiting session FLNKA in Dagestan and pick it up at a meeting with the heads of municipalities and municipal assemblies of parts of southern Dagestan.

In addition to the issues outlined in the agenda at a meeting of the Board of FLNKA discussed other issues. Concluding the meeting, Arif Karimov thanked the Board members for their fruitful work and asked everyone to be prepared for the fact that the work of the organization and thus the load on the members of the Board and Executive Committee will soon increase.

http://flnka.ru/flnka/2019-pred-evropeyskiy-sovet-flnka.html
http://flnka.ru

*FLNKA*






*
lezgistan.tv 
flnka.ru
antituran.com
tarnama.org 
xocali.net 
tolishpress.org
vk.com/public43930386 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania (Arran/Shirvan) - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*-= PROTEST/RALLY =-**
for the annulment of the decision:
to rename the "Soviet" in Derbent, on the "street Gay-Dar Aliyev" !
June 8, 2013. at 11-00. Derbent.
Park of Culture: Nizami Ganjavi (street, Soviet)

!NOT ALLOW THE DESECRATION OF THE MEMORY OF ANCESTORS!






organizers:
1. Center for Cultural and historical heritage of the peoples of southern Dagestan !
2. Dagestan regional movement: Haji-Dawood-Lezgi !
3. Lezghian movement: SADVAL !
4. FLNKA !
5. DROO: public council of the village Khrakh-Uba !
6. ROO NCA: Moscow Lezghins !
7. Lezghian World Congress !
8. Charitable Trust: Haji-Dawud-Lezgi !
9. Other parties, movements, activists, people !

The Organizing Committee of the rally 89285643481

websites:

http://SADVAL.com/
http://FLNKA.ru/
http://LEZGISTAN.tv/

MAXIMUM repost (PIAR!) !*






*
LEZGISTAN.tv 
FLNKA.ru
http://SADVAL.com/
AntiTuran.com
Tarnama.org 
Xocali.net 
TolishPress.org
vk.com/public43930386 
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562 
facebook.com/Lezgistan 
Caucasus and Iran = Great Iran
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Caucasus-and-Iran-Great-Iran/158954510942910
Interesting sites are right (and others)
defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/224278-imam-yaraliev-dagestanis-derbent-5000-years.html
http://www.islamdag.ru/lichnosti/2645
http://www.defence.pk/forums/europe-russia/225101-news-caucasian-albania-lezgistan.html

Freedom Lezgistan!
Freedom Talyshistan!
Freedom Avaristan!
Freedom Tati!
Liberty Karabakh!
Freedom Caucasian Kurdistan
!Freedom of Caucasian Albania (Arran/Shirvan) - Lezgistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gr8vision

everything posted here is a state-sponsored propaganda by the Armenian and Russian interests, designed to create ethnic tensions in Azerbaijan (and to lesser degree in Georgia and Iran). It is very clear from the websites they keep reposting.

There is no such thing as "Lezgistan" to begin with - if it refers to a traditional area of inhabitation of ethnic Lezgins, then it's split between Russia and Azerbaijan, and hence, spans across international borders. Moreover, it doesn't and never had precise borders, since such a country never existed. 

Meanwhile, to declare Caucasian Albania as solely theirs' is absurd. According to ancient geographer Strabo, there were 26 (!!!) nationalities living in the Caucasian Albania. Aside from the ancestors of Lezgins (Leki's), there were 25 other ethnic groups - all with their own languages. So it's absurd for one small ethnic group to lay claim on the entire heritage of Caucasian Albania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## husseini

revojam said:


> ....and here comes classic Persian insults like mongol/donkey used againts Azeri Turks living in Iran.Yes yes i am sure you are not Persian.



you hit the nail on the head abi. the two guys pretending the be caucasian albanian (im actually confused what their claim is) are clearly persians. im not saying this to diaparage persians so i dont want the iranians here being offended. i have only read a hand full of their comments, and im not really sure about what the discussion is. but i am 100% convinced that these guys are persians/iranians. here is the evidence:

1) calling azeris donkies (only a persians do this)
2) the contradiction that : a) on the one had azeris are not turks (also a persian habbit), b) the azeri turks are the enemy
3) callin azerbaijan arran, if you are familiar with the history of this name it started with iran objecting to the name azerbaijan, and persians are the only ones who call azerbaijan arran, or some times even north iran.
4) they could read arabic script, the number of azerbaijani citizens able to read arabic script is limited
5) claiming turkey and azerbaijan opresses kurds, while not mentioning iran. in turkey the kurds have far more cultural rights than they do in iran.
6) the number of people who speak Udi, the language of caucasian albanian number 8000 people. i have never even heard of this separatism. these fake accounts of people claiming to be caucasian albanian (or whatever the fk) are clearly persians angry about separatist azeris in iran, and this is just their reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azat Qami

For I-LEK, what is your relation to other Lezgic nations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Azat Qami said:


> For I-LEK, what is your relation to other Lezgic nations?



Excellent, we are brothers with them.

Caucasian Albanians (Arani) = Lezghins and Lezgi group!

Caucasians it! Albanians! Dagestani! Arani! Lezgi!

no nomads! stop bizimdir! Spot pan-Turkic!

facebook Caucasus-and-Iran-Great-Iran/158954510942910

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azat Qami

Zi Stxa, how can I contact You? I have some questions.


----------



## I-LEK

Azat Qami said:


> Zi Stxa, how can I contact You? I have some questions.



jan stha, you can write directly here.
you arrange it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azat Qami

No stxa chan, it will be offtopic. Its out of political matter. Here I cannot send You a personal message unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azat Qami

However, to the topic. What do You think of using again your original scripture instead of cyrillic ?
What is your opinion on the works of Prof.Yarali Yaraliev ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Azat Qami said:


> No stxa chan, it will be offtopic. Its out of political matter. Here I cannot send You a personal message unfortunately.



well, jan Zé stha. please write a message to a *FB*.
I'll go through the authorization and will reply to you on all your questions.


----------



## I-LEK

Azat Qami said:


> However, to the topic. What do You think of using again your original scripture instead of cyrillic ?
> What is your opinion on the works of_ Prof.Yarali Yaraliev ?_



we are working together to revive* Lezgi-Albanian,* letters!
but we do not have the strength! we need a great help linguists!

We are very passionately want to use their own font.

Warm regards! I have great respect for this expensive stha jan!
*Yarali Yaraliev professor* facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001857225965 (and Co.) has achieved great success.


----------



## MertKaan

Caucasian Albania said:


> I never said we are superior. I said Azaris are not Mongols.
> What's so hard to understand? ohh yes I forgot you are a delusional pan-Turk
> 
> Down with fake Turkish state and freedom to all lands you are occupying.





I-LEK said:


> Excellent, we are brothers with them.
> 
> Caucasian Albanians (Arani) = Lezghins and Lezgi group!
> 
> Caucasians it! Albanians! Dagestani! Arani! Lezgi!
> 
> no nomads! stop bizimdir! Spot pan-Turkic!
> 
> facebook Caucasus-and-Iran-Great-Iran/158954510942910



*STOP BİZİMDİR ! < LOL HAHAHA * 
_
*why dont you speak turkish or russian ? But you say you are from azerbaijan or caucasia. Many times I wrote to you . You dont know anything about caucasian people and caucasia Turks . 
Im sure that you are Persian . You are only make iranian propaganda and insulting Turks . Sorry persians SOUTH AZERBAİJAN WİLL BE FREE WİTH AZERBAİJANİ TURKS*_


----------



## I-LEK

*1-2 November 2013 in Armenia, Yerevan. Secret conference !

Lezghins, Talysh and Tats, conduct a secret conference in Armenia. to create a plan.  
Details later.

Special guests of: Iran, Europe, Canada, America, Georgia, Dagestan (Russia), Kurdistan, and others !

1 objective! destruction of "Turan" !*






*In Yerevan, at the international level, discussed the problems of indigenous peoples of the Caucasus (Aran). Repost !

At the Department of Iranian Studies Yerevan State University on November 1-2, will host an international conference on 

"Arran, Shirvan and Azerbaijan", in which will be read lectures on history, culture, language and ethnogenesis indigenous peoples of Transcaucasia, the ethnic composition of the territories within the region. 

The event is organized by the Department of Iranian Studies Yerevan State University and the Caucasian Center for Iranian Studies.*









*+100500 foto 

details:
facebook.com/pages/Caucasus-and-Iran-Great-Iran/158954510942910
LEZGISTAN.tv
FLNKA.ru
SADVAL.com
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562
facebook.com/Lezgistan
vk.com/id137523598
+100500*


----------



## Ahiska

Weaklings who try to destroy a state/idea that doesnt even exist at the Moment basically it shows how they fear a strong Turkic front.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

A plan to shout and cry me a river?


----------



## Neptune

I'm Adyghe, when I went to Kabardino-Balkaria after Moscow, i've watched some pretty cool dances in there. There was also a dance called Lezginka, Lezginku or with whatever you spell it. It's too hard too watch men's steps in that.


Back to topic, The belief of Turan ideology will never come in reality. But today it basically tells to the World that if someone attacks Azerbaijan or Cyprus, the attackers will be very sorry for it, that they'll face with the consequences of their acts, for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Ahiska said:


> Weaklings who try to destroy a state/idea that doesnt even exist at the Moment basically it shows how they fear a strong Turkic front.



your anxiety, talks about other motives))
you're scared to recognize that everyone is against you)
your policies and activities irritate everyone in the world. 


T-123456 said:


> A plan to shout and cry me a river?



you too scared news? Our work clandestine)  nothing you not know)


----------



## I-LEK

Neptune said:


> I'm Adyghe, when I went to Kabardino-Balkaria after Moscow, i've watched some pretty cool dances in there. There was also a dance called Lezginka, Lezginku or with whatever you spell it. It's too hard too watch men's steps in that.
> 
> Back to topic, The belief of Turan ideology will never come in reality. But today it basically tells to the World that if someone attacks Azerbaijan or Cyprus, the attackers will be very sorry for it, that they'll face with the consequences of their acts, for sure.



you "Adyg-Turkists"? LOL)
Daue fyschythe? Fi unaguer daue schyt? Kyvgury1uere?
you do not know the language Adyghe!

History and practice shows that Turkish army, scored a "victory" because of insidiousness of and cunning.

they should not be put on a par with Alexander the Great, or Hanibal.

Azeri-Turks fled from the Armenians.
Turks fled from the Greeks.
I go on?


----------



## Ahiska

I-LEK said:


> you "Adyg-Turkists"? LOL)
> Daue fyschythe? Fi unaguer daue schyt? Kyvgury1uere?
> you do not know the language Adyghe!
> 
> History and practice shows that Turkish army, scored a "victory" because of insidiousness of and cunning.
> 
> they should not be put on a par with Alexander the Great, or Hanibal.
> 
> Azeri-Turks fled from the Armenians.
> Turks fled from the Greeks.
> I go on?


We shouldnt be on par with them because we were even better conquerors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

I-LEK said:


> you "Adyg-Turkists"? LOL)
> Daue fyschythe? Fi unaguer daue schyt? Kyvgury1uere?
> you do not know the language Adyghe!
> 
> History and practice shows that Turkish army, scored a "victory" because of insidiousness of and cunning.
> 
> they should not be put on a par with Alexander the Great, or Hanibal.
> 
> Azeri-Turks fled from the Armenians.
> Turks fled from the Greeks.
> I go on?



what did you said? I'm adyghe but don't know the language. Btw what does adyg-turkist mean? I owe a lot for my country.


Anyways what are you talking about? Fled of what? You talk nosense bro? You just hate Turks, and can't get over it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

I-LEK said:


> they should not be put on a par with Alexander the
> Great, or Hanibal.


Pff, none of them did something like that while conquering one of the most important cities in the world.







You are just a laughingstock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Neptune said:


> what did you said? I'm adyghe but don't know the language. Btw what does adyg-turkist mean? I owe a lot for my country.
> 
> Anyways what are you talking about? Fled of what? You talk nosense bro? You just hate Turks, and can't get over it



funny. You do not Adyg. do not lie to me.


----------



## Neptune

I-LEK said:


> funny. You do not Adyg. do not lie to me.



Nope, i'm Kabardey. A native of Nalchik


----------



## I-LEK

*Caucasian Albania Aran Shirvan Lezgistan*






Aran Dagestan Lezgistan Lezghins Lezgi Tavasparani Tavasparan Tabasaran Tabasarans Aguls Tsakhurs Rutul Udins Udi Uti Shah Dags Buduh Hinalug Archie Jackie archins Kryz
Dagestani Chechens Circassians Ossetians Georgians Caspian Caucasus Aryans mountains Baku Derbent Shaki Ganja

LEZGISTAN.tv
FLNKA.ru
SADVAL.com
Lezgi-Yar.ru
AntiTuran.com
TolishPress.org
Talish.org
facebook.com/pages/Lezgistan-is-not-Azerbaijan/137380343013562
facebook.com/Lezgistan
facebook.com/pages/Caucasus-and-Iran-Great-Iran/158954510942910
vk.com/id137523598
+


----------

